# [Sammeltread] Project Cars 2



## chaotium (22. September 2017)

Zu einem Neuen Spiel gehört auch ein eigener Sammeltread.
Gesagt getan, hier ist er nun.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich bei diesem Spiel.


Erscheinungsdatum: 22.09.2017
Plattformen: PC, PS4 / PS4 Pro, XBox One,
Editionen: Standard, Collector, Limited und Ultra Edition
Homepage: Info - Project CARS


Minimal:
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 (+ specific versions of 7)
Prozessor: 3.5 GHz Intel Core i5 3450, 4.0 GHz AMD FX-8350
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM
Grafik: GTX680 oder höher
DirectX: Version 11
Netzwerk: Breitband-Internetverbindung
Speicherplatz: 50 GB verfÃ¼gbarer Speicherplatz
Soundkarte: DirectX Soundkarte

EMPFOHLEN:
Betriebssystem: Windows 10
Prozessor: Intel i7 6700k
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB RAM
Grafik: NVidia GTX 1080 or AMD Radeon RX480
DirectX: Version 11
Netzwerk: Breitband-Internetverbindung
Speicherplatz: 50 GB verfügbarer Speicherplatz
Soundkarte: DirectX Soundkarte


Fahrzeugliste: Project CARS 2 - The Cars - Project CARS
Streckenliste : The Tracks - Project CARS 
Lenkräder / Gamepads: Compatibility List - Project CARS


EDIT: Details sind nun Online...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. September 2017)

Zum Sammelthread gehört aber schon noch etwas mehr. Infos im Hauptpost zum Beispiel


----------



## VirusAccess (22. September 2017)

Bin gerade am saugen, laut steam bewertungen ist das spiel nicht so gut.
Werde mir aber das selbst ein bild davon machen und dann hier meine eindrücke posten!


----------



## chaotium (22. September 2017)

Wenn ich mir die Bewertungen anschaue, dann kann ich sagen das es großteils Probleme auf bestimmte sachen gehen.
Das Spiel ansich ist schon gut gelunden, vor allem die Fahrphysik xD
Bin gerade mit dem Pagani Zonda R auf Long Beach gefahren. So voll hatte ich die Hände in keinem Spiel, war nur am Rudern wie ein bekloppter XD


----------



## VirusAccess (22. September 2017)

PC2 gestartet, xbox controller wird nicht richtig unterstützt. wow


----------



## Stevy (22. September 2017)

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal Zocken/Testen, aber Amazon ist der Meinung das Game erscheint erst Morgen


----------



## chaotium (22. September 2017)

VirusAccess schrieb:


> PC2 gestartet, xbox controller wird nicht richtig unterstützt. wow



Welchen hast Du? 360, Xbox one oder Elite?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. September 2017)

Mein kabelgebundener 360 und mein kabelloser One Controller funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Man muss aber (auch wenn der Controller im Menü schon geht) in die Optionen gehen und sicher gehen dass man tatsächlich den Controller als Steuerungsgerät ausgewählt hat.


----------



## chaotium (22. September 2017)

Also mein XBox Elite klappt wunderbar.

Könnt ihr im moment online Spielen?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. September 2017)

Nein, ist n bekanntes Problem und wurde bereits weitergemeldet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VirusAccess (22. September 2017)

Xbox one controller, ist auch im spiel ausgewählt.
Nur kann ich machen was ich will, er glaubt der controller sei eine tastatur.
Haben einige das problem.

Habs jetzt mal mit Wheel und oculus rift angezockt, grafisch hat sich da echt eniges getan. man sieht keinen pixelbrei mehr sondern satte texturen.

Könntet ihr mal im anhang eventuell eure settings fürs wheel / controller posten?


----------



## chaotium (22. September 2017)

Gut ich dachte schon, wtf kein Multiplayer?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (22. September 2017)

Versuch mal nach dedizierten Servern zu suchen und welche mit VAC zu nehmen, das scheint angeblich zu funktionieren.


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2017)

Nach der enttäuschenden FM7 Demo hab ich gestern blind PC2 gekauft. Den 1. Teil hab ich zwar, bin aber nie zum testen gekommen. Auch hatten mich die schlechten Bewertungen immer abgehalten.

Komme von Assetto Corsa und Dirt Rallye und fahre mit nem G27.

Als erstes bin ich Civic Type R @ Nordschleife gefahren. Das ist ne Kombi, wo ich schnell nen Eindruck von der Physik bekomme. 
Und ganz einfach gesagt, es taugt mir sehr. Das Verhalten war für mich immer nachvollziehbar und das ist mein entscheidendes Bewertungskriterium. 
Hab dann noch den GT86 auf Brands Hatch getestet. Schön gezielt gedriftet, so muss das 
Auch die Umwelteinflüsse sind gut zu spüren, z.B. aufwärmen von kalten Reifen, generelle Reifenabnutzung, Nässe. 

Wo wir beim Thema Wetter sind, das ist natürlich genau das, was man bei AC vermisst. Fand es zunächst ganz lustig, dass man beim erstellen der Testfahrt nen Datum wählen kann. Hatte das aktuelle (heutige) genommen und die aktuelle Uhrzeit (17:00) und Wetter zufällig und dann ab auf die Nordschleife. 
Natürlich war es neblig und regnet, logisch. ^^ Aber dann war ich geflasht, es ist ja Herbst, also war das Laub der Blätter schon braun. Schöne Details.
Überhaupt war die ganze Atmosphäre der Hammer. Ich komme aus ner Kurve raus und plötzlich bricht die untergehende rote Sonne durch den Nebel und blendet meine Sicht. WOW  
Durch den Dauerregen wird das Wasser immer mehr und an manchen Stellen entstehen kleine Pfützen, die man mit einem "splash" durchfährt.

Grafik und Sound allgemein sind auf nem ganz ordentlichen Niveau. Läuft in UHD maxed mit SMAA auf ner 980TI sehr gut und vorallem jederzeit smooth, anders als FM7.

Soweit so nice. War nen guter Kauf 


Wie habt ihr FFB eingestellt?
Zumindest fürs G27 ist das standardmäßig zu stark. Hab bis jetzt nur grob gestestet, Preset authentisch, Amplitude 50% und Intensität 25%. War schonmal der richtige Weg, aber noch nicht perfekt.


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

Ich hasse FFB.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. September 2017)

> Hi all. Thanks for your patience on this. We have an imperfect temporary fix that'll get people playing again. I won't bore you with the details of the problem (and in no way is that management speak for 'I don't understand the problems well enough to explain them to you'), but basically we're bumping into a limitation when there are more than 50 lobbies that include Dedicated Servers.
> 
> Our fix – which is a quickie, designed to get things moving – removes Dedicated Servers from the 'ALL' lobby filter, which is the default filter. With DS removed, you'll be able to enter lobbies as normal. You can switch to filter Dedicated Servers, and enter them correctly, too.
> 
> ...



Offizielle Antwort bezügl. Multiplayer. Der Patch sollte seit heute ca 2 Uhr auf Steam live sein, damit kommt man zumindest wieder in die MP Lobbies rein.
"Full Fix" kommt vmtl mit dem nächsten Update.

Bezügl. FFB: Ich nutze auch das G27, bisher mit Standard Settings, allerdings auf "Immersive"-Voreinstellung.


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

Patch 1.1.2.0 - Multiplayer fix ist nun Online und ist ca 21mb groß


----------



## Birdy84 (23. September 2017)

Funktioniert eigentlich das spielinterne Supersampling?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. September 2017)

Außerdem, versucht mal anstatt dem Standardmäßigen "Loose" Setup, das andere Standard Setup "Stable" zu laden, das soll noch einiges Bringen im Bereich Handling.

Supersampling geht bei mir, ja. Es frisst zumindest ewig viele FPS


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2017)

Jegliches AA in Pcars2 frisst jedenfalls ne Menge Leistung aber das Ergebnis lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. September 2017)

Spielt ihr in VR?


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr in VR?



IHHHHHH Pfui XD

Ich zocke auf Hoch mit knappen 160 FPS.
Bei 60 Hz, bzw 90Hz bekomme ich Augenkrebs 

Ich hoffe das verschwindet wie 3D von der Bildfläche


----------



## ak1504 (23. September 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Spielt ihr in VR?



No...


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich hasse FFB.



Was ist das denn für ne Aussage? 

Nicht umsonst steckt das Wort "Feedback" drin. FFB ist doch der größte Immersionsfaktor, wenn man am Steuerrad dreht.
Deswegen ist es auch so wichtig, dass es in der Software richtig implementiert und auf die Hardware vernünftig angepasst ist.



Das sind meine aktuellen Settings, aber das geht noch besser. Ist nur nen 1. Schuss, muss noch mehr rumtesten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja, warum gibt es kein Suzuka?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. September 2017)

Lizenzen..
Sakitto ist bis auf ein zwei Kurven die selbe Strecke.

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (23. September 2017)

Hmm die Steam-Bewertungen sind ja nicht so pralle^^

7/10... mal zum Vergleich, AC hat 9/10...


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Hmm die Steam-Bewertungen sind ja nicht so pralle^^
> 
> 7/10... mal zum Vergleich, AC hat 9/10...



Könntest Du bitte deine (indirekten) Provokationen wenigstens hier unterlassen? 
Forumsweit dürfte nun bekannt sein, dass kein Rennspiel nicht an dein Hochgelobtes AC rankommt.

Deshalb die bitte, deine Stänkereien zu unterlassen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## VirusAccess (23. September 2017)

Ich zocke in VR, alles auf ultra, läuft alles butterweich und sieht echt prima aus, keine matschigen texturen mehr. macht echt laune.

Was garnicht so laune macht ist das setup, wenn ich nur eine option ändere, sei es bremsbalance, abs, traktionskontrolle.... fährt das auto plötzlich extrem langsam. somit kann ich nur mit dem standard setup fahren das extrem beschi**en ist.

Zum thema AC, wems gefällt der  soll es doch spielen, mir gefällts überhaupt nicht. VR grafik ist ja unter aller sau.... einzig gute an dem spiel ist der sound, das wars dann auch schon wieder


----------



## WaldemarE (23. September 2017)

Vorallem sind die verschiedenen Witterungsbedingungen sind bei AC super. Ach ne bei AC gibt's ja nur trockenen Asphalt. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (23. September 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> dass kein Rennspiel nicht an dein Hochgelobtes AC rankommt.



Ähm, schau dir mal die Steam-Bewertungen an. Assetto Corsa 9/10, Project Cars 2  7/10. Soviel zu den Fakten.

Auch PC-Games hat sich mächtig blamiert mit dem gekauften Test - einfach mal die Kommentare dort lesen... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7p94xmZyPM

Wem es Spaß macht soll es spielen, keine Frage, aber die Kritik muss eben auch erlaubt sein. 
Vorallem wenn man sovielen Magazinen und Webseiten Geld gibt, dass die Schleichwerbung mit vollmundigen Versprechungen schalten.


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Ähm, schau dir mal die Steam-Bewertungen an. Assetto Corsa 9/10, Project Cars 2  7/10. Soviel zu den Fakten.



Die Physik von AC ist auch immer noch besser. Aber deswegen ist sie bei PC2 nicht automatisch unterirdisch. 7/10 ist ja auch so unfassbar schlecht.

Warum können nicht einfach mal verschiedene Dinge nebeneinander existieren? Nein, es muss immer nur Ultra oder Fail geben. 
Hot Lappen und Modding in AC ist sehr gut, aber vieles gibt es eben nicht. Und das bieten wiederum andere Titel.


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

Ja das Wetter in PC2, kein Kommentar XD


----------



## Andregee (23. September 2017)

Das was ich bislang getestet habe fühlt sich ganz gut an. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß und das sage ich als jemand der vorwiegend Rfactor 2 und Automobilista fährt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (23. September 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> 7/10 ist ja auch so unfassbar schlecht.



"Project Cars 2 will die realistischste Rennsimulation sein, die es gibt."

Das Problem ist eben, dass die immer sehr vollmundige Versprechungen abgeben, um die Leute zum vorbestellen zu animieren. Das kritisiere ich. Auch haben sie die Konkurenz schlecht geredet - absolut unterirdische Verhaltensweise. Da braucht man sich eben nicht wundern, wenn man aufs Maul fällt.

Und 70% ist nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## WaldemarE (23. September 2017)

Na das Video ist doch wohl ein schlechter Witz oder? Wenn ich bei meinem Sommerauto beim anfahren das Gaspedal aufs Bodenblech drücke passiert das selbe!
Das sollte ein "Rennfahrer" eigentlich wissen. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (23. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> "Project Cars 2 will die realistischste Rennsimulation sein, die es gibt."
> 
> Das Problem ist eben, dass die immer sehr vollmundige Versprechungen abgeben, um die Leute zum vorbestellen zu animieren. Das kritisiere ich. Auch haben sie die Konkurenz schlecht geredet - absolut unterirdische Verhaltensweise. Da braucht man sich eben nicht wundern, wenn man aufs Maul fällt.



Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt alles völlig boogy. Ich habe die Vorberichterstattung null verfolgt und wie weiter vorne schon geschrieben, dass Game quasi blind gekauft. Demnach bewerte ich nur, was ich vor mir sehe.
Auf Werbeversprechen gebe ich generell nix.

Wem es nicht gefällt, muss es ja nicht kaufen und benutzen. Gibt ja genug Auswahl in der Rubrik.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. September 2017)

Der 488 GT3 macht einfach Spaß auf der Nordschleife 
Twitch

(Ja, da geht noch einiges, aber so n krasser Rennfahrer wie andere hier bin ich halt nicht...)


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

Ich bin auch kein Profi, sondern fahre aus Spass


----------



## VirusAccess (23. September 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Der 488 GT3 macht einfach Spaß auf der Nordschleife
> Twitch
> 
> (Ja, da geht noch einiges, aber so n krasser Rennfahrer wie andere hier bin ich halt nicht...)



bei min. 2:44 hebt der gleich ab xD


----------



## mlbcharly (23. September 2017)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Habe heute Project Cars 2 installiert und mit Freude ausprobieren wollen und natürlich die individuellen Einstellungen getätigt.

*Nur:*
Ich kann die Einstellungen nicht speichern, d.h. bei der Frage nach dem Speichern klicke ich drauf, aber es wird nicht angenommen.
Denn nach einem Neustart sind alle Einstellungen weg (auf Standard).

Sack Zement, das stinkt mir schon mal gewaltig. Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem oder noch besser: eine Lösung?


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

Probier mal die Dateien im Speicherort zu löschen, oder das Spiel auf Fehler zu untersuchen.

EDIT: Hättet ihr Bock mal zusammen im MP zu fahren, also aus Fun?


----------



## mlbcharly (23. September 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bei Steam lasse ich gerade das Spiel auf Fehler überprüfen.
Sag mir kurz, wo ich die Datei im Speicherort finde, um diese zu löschen. Danke.


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

c:\Users\Kontoname\Documents\Project CARS 2\


----------



## mlbcharly (23. September 2017)

So, habe beide Vorschläge versucht. Danke nochmal. Leider immer noch das gleiche Problem.
Hier ein Screen Shot. Wenn ich hier auf ja klicke, dann wird das gar nicht angenommen. Der Bildschirm flackert nur kurz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mlbcharly (23. September 2017)

Auf "virtualracing.org" habe ich die Lösung gefunden:

Es lag an der Einstellung auf meinem Bitdefender. Der hat Änderungen bei Project Cars 2 blockiert.
Nachdem ich  Project Cars 2 dort freigegeben hatte, schwups - funktionierte es.

OK, den Bitdefender hatte ich erst gestern installiert und wusste nicht, dass der so empfindlich ist.
Naja, man lernt immer wieder mal dazu.


----------



## chaotium (23. September 2017)

mlbcharly schrieb:


> Auf "virtualracing.org" habe ich die Lösung gefunden:
> 
> Es lag an der Einstellung auf meinem Bitdefender. Der hat Änderungen bei Project Cars 2 blockiert.
> Nachdem ich  Project Cars 2 dort freigegeben hatte, schwups - funktionierte es.
> ...



Da kann ich nur dazu raten, ne gescheite Viren Software zu kaufen...


----------



## mlbcharly (23. September 2017)

Klar, nur - was ist gescheid? Im Vergleich schneidet Bitdefender nicht ganz so schlecht ab. Aber egal. Es hat alles Licht und Schatten, gell?


----------



## bodomatic82 (24. September 2017)

Habe den 1 Teil finde jeder hat ein anderes Bild von Games jeder soll spielen was er mag spiele aucjb totall gerne trackmania da ist nix real

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HyperBeast (24. September 2017)

Falls ihr interesse habt könnte man ja eine PCGH Project Cars 2 Steam Gruppe erstellen dann kann man mal ein paar Runden zusammen drehen

Steamname: || Hyper Beast || GER

Werde gleich mal anstarten muss nur noch Treiber aktualisieren, wenn ich ganz viel Lust habe klemme ich die Oculus Rift dran. GTX 1080 von Gamerock hat leider nur einen HDMI Out da hängt der 4K Samsung TV dran.


----------



## chaotium (24. September 2017)

Jo könnte man mal machen 
Gestern wieder im MP Modus einen Frustracer gehabt, hat alles gerammt was ging...


----------



## DARPA (24. September 2017)

Hab gestern nochmal mit dem FFB rumgetestet. Wenn man endlich weiss, was die einzelnen Slider bedeuten und bewirken, kann man viel sinnvoller vorgehen 


Ein paar Erkenntnisse:

- Für die meisten Wheels ist das Preset Informativ am besten. Es liefert mehr Feedback bei weniger Clipping im Vergleich zu Immersiv. Roh ist eigentlich nur für High-End Lenkräder geeignet.

- Amplitude (=FFB Gesamt Stärke) sollte immer auf 100% bleiben. Wenn man die allgemeine FFB Stärke anpassen will, dann über den Treiber (ich habs auf 74% reduziert).

- Intensität sollte man so weit reduzieren, bis man kein ausgeprägtes Clipping mehr spürt. Steht natürlich in Kombination mit der allgemeinen FFB Stärke. 
Muss ggf. hin und wieder dem Auto angepasst werden, da sich jedes (anhand des realen Vorbildes) unterschiedlich in der Lenkstärke anfühlt. 
Wem das Lenkrad zu leicht wird, weil er die Intensität weit reduzieren muss, um Clipping zu verhindern, kann das über den Wert Dämpfersättigung in der Konfiguration ausgleichen (ein Wert von 20 ist ganz vernünftig).

- Ton ist eine sehr subjektive Einstellung. Je weiter rechts, desto mehr Fahrzeugbewegung (Über-/Untersteuern, Lenkbewegung, Reifen) spürt man. Je weiter links, desto mehr Oberfläche bzw. Untergrund (Fahrbahn, Curbs, Unebenheiten) spürt man. 
Bei 50% hat man also die Mitte aus beidem. Tendenziell kann man nach meinem Gefühl eher nach links (also < 50%) stellen, da man die Fahrzeugbewegung auch in diesem Bereich noch lange spürt, während die Untergrund Feedbacks schnell verschwinden, wenn man über 50% geht. Aber wie gesagt, dieser Regler ist sehr subjektiv.

- Mit FX kann man allgemein Vibrationseffekte noch verstärken. 
Ich hatte diesen Wert zunächst auf 0% gestellt, bevor ich mit dem Testen anfing. Als ich dann für die anderen Einstellungen gute Werte gefunden hatte, die sich realistisch aber nicht übertrieben anfühlen (musste immer gegen Clipping kämpfen ^^), hab ich anschliessend den FX schrittweise hochgezogen, um noch etwas mehr Biss reinzubekommen.


Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf ein G27, also eher Einsteiger Klasse. Aber die Grundsätze gelten natürlich für jede Hardware, nur unterschiedlich ausgeprägt.


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2017)

Ist das Spiel eigentlich auch für Controller einigermaßen geeignet? Der  erste Teil war für mich mit Controller unfahrbar...


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (24. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel eigentlich auch für Controller einigermaßen geeignet? Der  erste Teil war für mich mit Controller unfahrbar...



Ja, hat sich erheblich verbessert. Ist nicht mehr in der Grundeinstellung so hyper empfindlich. Geht alles Richtung Forza oder GT.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (24. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel eigentlich auch für Controller einigermaßen geeignet? Der  erste Teil war für mich mit Controller unfahrbar...



In der Standardeinstellung bei mir unfahrbar, musste die Empfindlichkeit um die Hälfte reduzieren... steht jetzt bei 8% oder so. Sinnvolle Skalierung ist das jedenfalls nicht.
Die Empfindlichkeit müsste mit höherer Geschwindigkeit noch etwas mehr abnehmen. F1 2017 ist da z.B. besser was die Controller-Steuerung angeht.

Das fehlende Geschwindigkeitsgefühl macht das Spiel für mich leider unbrauchbar. Außerdem habe ich Grafikfehler bei Gewitter und an den Autos (man kann auf die Straße durchgucken). 

Die Physik ist bestenfalls SIm-Cade... wenn ich mit 500PS Porsche im Regen im zweiten Gang immer Vollgas um die Kurve kann (Hilfen aus), ist das sicher keine Simulation. Auch dass bei Pfützen gleich das ganze Auto ausbricht ist unrealistisch, genau dafür hat man ja Regenregen mit Profil.


----------



## HyperBeast (25. September 2017)

Also ich nutze eine GTX 1080 in 4K mit dem aktuellen Nvidia Treiber und maximalen Details, konnte keine Grafikfehler feststellen auch bei maximaler Übertaktung in der Hinsicht keine Probleme.

@DARPA Danke schonmal für die Informationen, hatte am Anfang auch Informativ getestet, fande ich von den Details schon sehr gut gemacht, muss allerdings noch etwas testen mit dem Lenkwinkel, im Treiber auf 1080 Grad gesetzt und im Spiel das Lenkrad auf 1080 Grad justiert. Hatte aber im Straßenauto eher das Gefühl es wurde deutlich wenig genutzt. Kam mir deshalb immer etwas nervöser vor, als es sein sollte.

Im Grenzbereich ist eindeutig zuviel Grip da, allerdings hatte ich auch nicht mit einer Hardcore Simulation gerechnet, vor allem nicht bei dem Fuhrpark, wenn man sich den Wettbewerb so anschaut, wer wirkliche gute Fahrphysik bietet, hat nicht annähernd so einen breitgefächerten Fuhrpark. War also vorher klar und sich jetzt darüber zu beschweren ist glaube ich nicht Sinn der Sache, zumal mit Project Cars 1 klar war, wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. September 2017)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Im Grenzbereich ist eindeutig zuviel Grip da, allerdings hatte ich auch nicht mit einer Hardcore Simulation gerechnet, vor allem nicht bei dem Fuhrpark, wenn man sich den Wettbewerb so anschaut, wer wirkliche gute Fahrphysik bietet, hat nicht annähernd so einen breitgefächerten Fuhrpark. War also vorher klar und sich jetzt darüber zu beschweren ist glaube ich nicht Sinn der Sache, zumal mit Project Cars 1 klar war, wo die Reise hingeht.


Die "Loose"-Setups sowie die "OEM"-Setups (zumindest beim Mustang) der normalen Straßenwagen sind schon lächerlich. Mit 1M und Mustag ist man im Dauerdrift.


----------



## DARPA (25. September 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> Die Empfindlichkeit müsste mit höherer Geschwindigkeit noch etwas mehr abnehmen.



Guck mal unter Configuration -> Speed Sensitivity, da kann man das wohl anpassen. Habs aber noch nicht gestestet.


Checkt mal diese custom FFB Settings. Hab nur mal standard mid comp probiert, finde ich echt gut und besser als die normalen Presets. Sofort aufgefallen war mir z.B. das deutlichere Feedback eines Fronttrieblers im nassen, der beim rausbeschlunigen an der Schlupfgrenze arbeitet. Auch das Lenkgefühl ist besser.
Ich weiss ich schreib hier viel über FFB, aber das hat für mich zuletzt bei Dirt Rallye schon den Unterschied zwischen Frust und Freude gemacht.

Das mit im Grenzbereich zu arcadig kann ich aber  unterschreiben. Hatte schon Situationen, wo ich dachte, wie bin ich da jetzt ohne Einschlag rausgekommen ^^. 
Auf der anderen Seite fühlt sich das Kart z.B. überhaupt nicht real an und erinnert mich null an meine letzten Kart Sessions. Z.B. das sofortige ausbrechen bei zu starkem bremsen bzw. allgemein das schwammige Gefühl.

Also größtenteils ist das Fahrgefühl schon realistisch und nachvollziehbar, aber mache Dinge liegen einfach weit daneben.


----------



## HyperBeast (25. September 2017)

Wollte auch gerade das Youtube Video von Jack Spade posten. PC2 macht schon vieles richtig aber ab und zu hackt es halt. Hatte die Kart Karriere gestartet, beim zweiten Rennen habe ich nach 15 Neustarts erstmal aufgegeben. Die KI fährt mir entweder in den Hintern oder ich krache vorne in die Idioten rein und verliere ein Rad oder beschädige meine Lenkung selbst bei kleinsten Remplern. Die nehmen Null Rücksicht und drehen sich bereits ab der zweiten Kurve und bleiben teilweise auf der Strecke stehen. ^^
Das mit dem anbremsen in Kurven fand ich auch etwas merkwürdig, da fliegt man sofort ab ohne Grund, kenne ich von meinen Kart Erfahrungen auch anders. 

Multiplayer Rennen konnte ich bisher noch kein einziges bestreiten, bisher immer Absturz aber da steht wohl ein Bug-Fixing an für diese Woche an.


----------



## DARPA (25. September 2017)

Yo, die KI 

Bei dem 2.Rennen der SM Kart Meisterschaft ist nur die Hälfte ins Ziel gekommen, die anderen haben ab der 2. Runde angefangen auf der Wiese rum zufahren oder am Rand zu parken. Ab der 4. Runde gings dann ans überrunden der verbliebenen Teilnehmer ^^
Auf ner anderen Strecke hatte ich wiederum nen schönen Fight mit einem Gegner über mehrere Runden.


----------



## chaotium (25. September 2017)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Wollte auch gerade das Youtube Video von Jack Spade posten. PC2 macht schon vieles richtig aber ab und zu hackt es halt. Hatte die Kart Karriere gestartet, beim zweiten Rennen habe ich nach 15 Neustarts erstmal aufgegeben. Die KI fährt mir entweder in den Hintern oder ich krache vorne in die Idioten rein und verliere ein Rad oder beschädige meine Lenkung selbst bei kleinsten Remplern. Die nehmen Null Rücksicht und drehen sich bereits ab der zweiten Kurve und bleiben teilweise auf der Strecke stehen. ^^
> Das mit dem anbremsen in Kurven fand ich auch etwas merkwürdig, da fliegt man sofort ab ohne Grund, kenne ich von meinen Kart Erfahrungen auch anders.
> 
> Multiplayer Rennen konnte ich bisher noch kein einziges bestreiten, bisher immer Absturz aber da steht wohl ein Bug-Fixing an für diese Woche an.



Der erste Patch war für den MP Modus...
Allerdings Bugt dieser immernoch teils munter weiter


----------



## blu-skye (25. September 2017)

Warum muss so ein modernes Spiel, wie dieses, während man sich unter Menüführung befindet (Wagen-, Spieleinstellungen etc), die volle Power der Grafikkarte fordern?


----------



## HyperBeast (26. September 2017)

Warum nutzt man einen 10 Kerner zum Project Cars 2 spielen, wo scheinbar 8 Kerne sinnlos werkeln und regt sich dann auf, dass die Grafikkarte nicht runtertaktet ?

Ne ne sorry Kollege ganz dünnes Eis. Außerdem gibts Framelimiter.


€: Gestern im Youtube Livestream Abgefahren gesehen, der ist zusammen mit anderen Youtubern z.B. P1TV im Multiplayer gefahren, kleiner Tipp Wetter auf Real ist sehr verbuggt, bei P1TV hatte es mitten im Rennen angefangen zu regnen, während bei dem Rest Sonnenschein war in Silverstone ^^

Waren auch noch viele kleine Bugs, die Basis scheint aber zu stimmen, lässt auf mehr hoffen


----------



## Qumrano (26. September 2017)

Die Speicherdatei in den Dokumenten Project Cars 2 könnte schreibgeschützt sein darum kannst nichts abspeichern. Schreibschutz aufheben


----------



## blu-skye (26. September 2017)

Die arme CPU kann nichts dafür, dass die GPU im Stillstand buchstäblich  weiter Gas gibt.
In einem Wagen sollte man auch nicht im Stillstand den Motor mit 8000  Upm weiter drehen lassen 

Es sollte nur mal ein Hinweis für die Spielentwickler sein, die vielleicht hier mitlesen


----------



## Tomek92 (30. September 2017)

Servus Communty, ich würde mir gerne Project Cars 2 kaufen, jedoch hab ich über einige KI Probleme gehört, die den Spielspaß trüben. Sind diese nach dem letzten Update nun behoben bzw. besser geworden ? Ich zocke meistens offline. 

Gruß


----------



## HyperBeast (30. September 2017)

Für Offline absolut ungeeignet 

Wenn du mit Forza 7 klar kommst, kann ich dir die Driveatar KI von dort wärmstens empfehlen, dazu wird allerdings eine Internet Verbindung benötigt. Ansonsten waren die KI Duelle in Forza immer sehr spannend.
PC2 ist dagegen absoluter Käse, die rempeln dir in die Karre, schieben dich von der Strecke, teilweise wird man komplett ignoriert, wenn man dann noch mit den Karts unterwegs ist, die mit jedem Windhauch zerstört werden, wirds unlustig.

€: Gestern Multiplayer Nordschleife 24h Layout mit dem McLaren P1 gefahren, Reifen gefallen mir bei langsamen bis mittleren Geschwindigkeiten richtig gut, man merkt sofort die Bodenwellen, man rutscht in die Bremszonen wenn man die falsche Linie wählt alles klasse. Wenn man dann allerdings mal ans Limit kommt fühlt sich das alles sehr sehr mysteriös an, der schiebt mit einmal komplett über die Vorderachse, musste auch erstmal Traction Control komplett ausmachen, ABS fühlte sich auch sehr ruppig an. Am wenigstens aber gefiel mir die Fahrphysik vom P1 in Verbindung zum Grenzbereich, wahrscheinlich ist hier das fehlende Geschwindigkeitsgefühl der Knackpunkt, sodass man die Geschwindigkeit unterschätzt. Macht einerseits richtig Spaß, wie sich das Auto anfühlt, man spürt die Strecke und vor allem die Reifen, nur wenn man dann im Hotlap Modus fährt, verschwindet die Begeisterung.


----------



## Tomek92 (30. September 2017)

Ja bin auch am überlegen. Bei FM 7 stören mich jedoch einige klitzekleine Sachen wie z.B das nicht jede Strecke bei allen Bedingungen befahren werden kann oder auch nicht bei Nacht. Aber Hab Horizon 3 auch gezockt und war sehr gut. Die Sounds sind dafür wiederum sehr schön anzuhören in Forza. Allerdings finde ich dieses Rennfeeling in PC2 bzw. in Rennwochenenden immer so cool. Und wenn die KI immer noch bescheiden ist, dann lohnt es sich wirklich nicht sich das Spiel jetzt zu holen.  Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden 

Edit. Also es kamen ja schon zwei Patches raus. Spielt jemand Offline und kann da mal bisschen genauer berichten ?


----------



## DARPA (30. September 2017)

Also FM7 und PC2 kann man unterm Strich schlecht vergleichen, da jedes Game etwas anderes sein will. 

Forza bietet eher Action und Unterhaltung und will eine abwechslungsreiche Karriere liefern. PC2 ist da nüchterner, dort steht das Fahren im Mittelpunkt. Man will Motorsport realistisch abbilden. 
Das merkt man auch daran, dass sich Forza für meinen Geschmack gar nicht mit Wheel fahren lassen will, es ist wie fürs Pad gemacht. Auch wenn man die onboard Wiederholungen beider Games vergleicht, bewegen sich die Autos in PC2 ganz anders, bei Forza wirkt das glatter.

Von daher gibt es kein besser oder schlechter, es kommt drauf an, was man will. So zocke ich je nach Laune mal das eine und mal das andere.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu dem KI Patch kann ich noch nix sagen, da ich immer beim Hotlapping hängen bleiben. Das ist aber kein schlechtes Zeichen, sondern spricht fürs Game. 

Bin letztens meine 2. Kart Meisterschaft gefahren. Seit den Jack Spade Settings komm ich da viel besser klar. Das Verhalten ist nun viel berechenbarer. Bremsen muss man immer noch vorsichtig, aber gedreht oder unkontrolliert abgeflogen bin ich seitdem nicht mehr. 
Dumm ist nur, wenn man von Pole startet und die Startampel nicht sieht.   Ich hab das HUD komplett abgeschaltet.

Jetzt wo ich mich auf die Physik eingestellt hab, gefällt es mir sehr gut. Klar es ist kein AC, aber das war ja vorher klar. Zuerst dachte ich alle FH Cars sind falsch programmiert, da die nur übersteuert haben und beim Einlenken über die Vorderräder gerutscht sind. War dann aber locker ne Stunde mit dem BMW 320 TC  @ Oulton Park bei Regen unterwegs. Und hab dabei gelernt, feinfühlig umzugehen. Also nur leicht bremsen, ohne das die Vorderrädere blockieren, richtig beschleunigen, gleichmäßig einlenken und wann man besser rollen lässt und wann man leicht aufm Gas stehen bleiben sollte. Konnte dann immer mehr ans Limit gehen.

Das FFB liefert einem soviel Rückmeldung über den Untergrund, Reifen und Position des Fahrzeugs, dass die Lernkurve allgemein hoch ist. Ich hab den 1. Teil nie gezockt, aber der 2. macht viel richtig.
Wird nun Zeit, sich mal mehr der Karriere zu widmen.


----------



## Tomek92 (30. September 2017)

Nun ja, ich mag beides. Arcade und Simcade. Ich fand Project Cars 1 ganz ok vom Gefühl her. Es gab Sachen die haben mich extrem genervt, aber das soll ja im zweiten Teil alles besser sein. Mein Kritikpunkt ist nun mal die KI in PC2, die mich abhält das Spiel zu kaufen. Den Fehler habe ich schon bei F1 2017 gemacht und es zu Release geholt und wo ich immer noch auf Aktualisierungen warte.  Ich würd meinen Kauf nur nicht bereuen wollen


----------



## Birdy84 (30. September 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich mag beides. Arcade und Simcade. Ich fand Project Cars 1 ganz ok vom Gefühl her. Es gab Sachen die haben mich extrem genervt, aber das soll ja im zweiten Teil alles besser sein. Mein Kritikpunkt ist nun mal die KI in PC2, die mich abhält das Spiel zu kaufen. Den Fehler habe ich schon bei F1 2017 gemacht und es zu Release geholt und wo ich immer noch auf Aktualisierungen warte.  Ich würd meinen Kauf nur nicht bereuen wollen


Noch hat kein Patch die KI angepasst. Das erste große Update soll "bald" erscheinen, ob das die KI fixt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ritz186 (30. September 2017)

@Birdy84
doch am 28.09 gab es schon ein kleiner ki patch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Oktober 2017)

Kann mir einer verraten wie und wo ich einstellen kann das wenn ich rückwärts fahren will erst den Rückwärtsgang einlegen muss und aufs Gaspedal drücken muss und nicht wie jetzt im stand die bremse durch drücken muss. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich brauchst du für Gas  und Bremse eine eigene Achse.


----------



## DARPA (1. Oktober 2017)

Hab mich jetzt mal näher mit der KI beschäftigt.

Was man schonmal sagen kann, die fahren ne vernünftige Rennlinie / Ideallinie. Zumindest auf den Strecken wo ich bisher getestet habe. Das passt also.

Ich weiss nicht ob es mit dem letzten Patch zusammen hängt, aber es wird jetzt alles dafür getan, dass nicht ineinander gefahren wird. Wenn man sich z.B. dreht oder einfach mal abbremst und sich breit macht, versuchen alle Gegner hinter einem sofort zu bremsen und nicht rein zu crashen. 
Dabei geht es dann aber wieder zu zimperlich vor. Da bildet sich erstmal nen Stau, bevor für den ersten ne Lücke groß genug ist, um vorbei zu fahren. Aber es wird in so nem Fall schon auf allen Seiten überholt und nicht stur nur auf Ideallinie. Aber im Grunde steht bei allen Situationen erstmal Rücksicht vor Crash im Vordergrund. Im Zweifel bremst die KI.
Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme, auf dem Weg zur Box lassen sich die Jungs von nichts und niemanden aufhalten ^^ Wenn man also in der Boxeneinfahrt parkt, crashen die ungebremst in einen rein. Ich hatte auch eine Situation, da hab ich einen rechts überholt, in dem Moment wollte er in de Box abbiegen und ist voll in mich rein gezogen, hat sich gedreht, die Box verpasst und ist notgedrungen noch ne Runde draussen geblieben ^^

Die oben beschriebene Rücksicht bringt aber auch mit sich, dass bei Standard KI Einstellungen die Gegner eher wie bei nem Korso an der Schnur gezogen gemeinsam um den Kurs juckeln. Erhöht man allerdings die Aggresivität auf 100%, dann gibt es auch Überholmanöver, welche aber immer fair ablaufen und nicht unrealistisch sind. Ausserdem macht die KI dann auch mal Fehler und landet im Kies. 
Ich hatte das Gefühl, allein durch Anheben der Aggresivität ist die KI schneller geworden, da sie später bremst und höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeit fährt. Die andere Einstellung Gegnerstärke ist dann eher der allgemeine Speed. Auf Standard kam es mir vor, als wenn die beim rausbeschelunigen nicht Vollgas geben oder weniger Leistung haben. Bei identischem Auto kann man beim rausbeschleunigen locker vorbei ziehen. Erhöht man die Gegnerstärke, siehts anders aus.


----------



## derschweizer (1. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir gerade PC2 über Steam am PC gekauft.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Sprache im Spiel auf Deutsch umstellen kann?

Vielen Dank

Stefan


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Oktober 2017)

Das geschriebene oder das gelaber? Gelaber geht nicht da nur englische sprachausgabe

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andy198446 (1. Oktober 2017)

Kann mir jemand mal verraten wie ihr in Monaco bei der Formel C euer Auto so einstellt das es nicht in jeder Kurve rutscht und man in die Mauer fährt???

also ich hab ja auch Ahnung und bin dazu noch gelernter Mechaniker, aber an der cote de azur is es mir unmöglich eine Einstellung zu finden die funktioniert.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## derschweizer (1. Oktober 2017)

Danke.....

irgendwie hammer schwer das Spiel......


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Oktober 2017)

Andy198446 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal verraten wie ihr in Monaco bei der Formel C euer Auto so einstellt das es nicht in jeder Kurve rutscht und man in die Mauer fährt???
> 
> also ich hab ja auch Ahnung und bin dazu noch gelernter Mechaniker, aber an der cote de azur is es mir unmöglich eine Einstellung zu finden die funktioniert....



Wo genau haperts denn? Ich finde den Formel C Wagen eigentlich recht gutmütig zu fahren. Getriebe muss auf der Strecke halt ein bisschen kürzer und ich hab gemerkt, dass man mit weniger Abtrieb schneller ist, weil es in den meist sehr langsamen Kurven eher auf mechanischen Grip ankommt.


----------



## Andy198446 (1. Oktober 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wo genau haperts denn? Ich finde den Formel C Wagen eigentlich recht gutmütig zu fahren. Getriebe muss auf der Strecke halt ein bisschen kürzer und ich hab gemerkt, dass man mit weniger Abtrieb schneller ist, weil es in den meist sehr langsamen Kurven eher auf mechanischen Grip ankommt.


Das Problem ist ein sehr sehr lockeres heck, ich hab verschiedene Sachen mit dem diff ausprobiert hab auch ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck und den Stoßdämpfern gespielt aber nichts hat wirklich geholfen. Das der Formel C Wagen sehr gutmütig ist hab ich in oschersleben gemerkt, man hat diese Strecke Spaß gemacht einfach herrlich. Aber wie gesagt in Monaco wills einfach nicht so richtig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (1. Oktober 2017)

Bin den Formel C noch nicht gefahren, aber du kannst auch mal mit der Gewichtsverteilung spielen. Hat mir bei anderen Autos schon geholfen.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Oktober 2017)

Andy198446 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ein sehr sehr lockeres heck, ich hab verschiedene Sachen mit dem diff ausprobiert hab auch ein wenig mit dem Luftdruck und den Stoßdämpfern gespielt aber nichts hat wirklich geholfen. Das der Formel C Wagen sehr gutmütig ist hab ich in oschersleben gemerkt, man hat diese Strecke Spaß gemacht einfach herrlich. Aber wie gesagt in Monaco wills einfach nicht so richtig.



Versuch mal den Bremsdruck ein wenig zu reduzieren. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass viele Autos mit sequenzieller Schaltung zu wenig Zwischengas geben, wenn man beim Einlenken nochmal runterschaltet. Setz mal im Setup den Wert für Motorbremse auf Maximum (höher = weniger Motorbremse). Damit solltest du kurz vor dem Einlenken das Heck ein wenig stabiler kriegen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Oktober 2017)

Also ich enjoy Project Cars 2 ziemlich stark, hab vorher nur Assetto Corsa gespielt und bin nur Sonnenschein + Trockenheit gewohnt. Aber das was in Pc2 abgeht haut mich schon um. All das was einem in AC fehlt bekommt man hier inklusive dem Spielspaß und der Fotomodus für nebenbei.  Hat sich gelohnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. Oktober 2017)

Hat sich schon etwas an der KI getan? Bisher der Hinderungsgrund für mich das Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## chaotium (1. Oktober 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Hat sich schon etwas an der KI getan? Bisher der Hinderungsgrund für mich das Spiel zu kaufen.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...mmeltread-project-cars-2-a-8.html#post9060056


----------



## DARPA (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab ja Bathurst schon immer gefeiert, aber was bitte ist Cadwell für ne abgefahrene Strecke  Die spinnen, die Briten 


Achso, hatte jetzt schon ein paar mal, dass das das Bild plötzlich gefreezt ist. Also im Hintergrund läuft alles weiter, kann man hören (wie man in die Mauer einschlägt ^^). Kann auch ins Pausenmenü gehen. Nur das Bild bleibt halt stehen.
Hab dann in Steam gesehen, dass immer genau zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Workshop Update runtergeladen wurde. Hab jetzt erstmal die Hindergrund Downloads für PC2 abgestellt. Hoffe das hilft.

Ansonsten feier ich das Game immer mehr. KI Aggressivität auf 100%, Gegnerstärke nach Skill (und teilweise Strecke) anpassen und man hat richtig spannende Rennen (vorallem die Markenpokale).


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (2. Oktober 2017)

Schau mal hier, ab 20 Sekunden 

YouTube


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Oktober 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...mmeltread-project-cars-2-a-8.html#post9060056



War ne blöde Frage, hab ich zu spät gesehen

Ich habs mir jetzt geholt und habe schon drei Rennen bestritten. Bis jetzt gefällts mir sehr gut. Heute abend fahr ich dann mal nen längeres Rennen.
Was mich allerdings wirklich stört, ist das mein FF nicht funktioniert? In den FF-Einstellungen ist alles ausgegraut. Dachte schon mein XBox Controller ist im Eimer, ist er aber nicht, da in PCars 1 alles fehlerfrei läuft. Hat hier jemand ne Idee? Google hat nicht wirklich geholfen...


----------



## onlygaming (2. Oktober 2017)

Also pCARS 2 ist sehr verbuggt. Ich habe mit MezZoMix zusammen gespielt. Wir BEIDE Haben einen BMW M6 GT3 ausgewählt, jedoch hatte er bei mir einen Porsche 911 GT3

Auf den Bildern seht ihr einerseits das Auto von MezZoMix aus meiner Sicht und aus seiner Sicht.


----------



## chaotium (2. Oktober 2017)

Wie soll das bitte gehen XD


----------



## blautemple (2. Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht bei euch eigentlich die Ideallinie aus? Ich lasse mir die eigentlich vollständig anzeigen, aber je nach Strecke ist die extrem unvollständig, die Ideallinie wird also andauernd nicht angezeigt


----------



## onlygaming (2. Oktober 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wie soll das bitte gehen XD



Frag uns nicht^^ Es war einfach so xD 

Ich habe die Ideallinie aus, kann dazu leider nichts sagen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2017)

Also zur KI da hat ja jemand gefragt. Die ist immer noch ziemlich komisch drauf, die rammt einen gerne weg oder registriert einen nicht. Ich wurde schon so oft beim fahren von der KI weg gerammt mitten auf der Strecke.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Oktober 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Also ich enjoy Project Cars 2 ziemlich stark, hab vorher nur Assetto Corsa gespielt und bin nur Sonnenschein + Trockenheit gewohnt. Aber das was in Pc2 abgeht haut mich schon um. All das was einem in AC fehlt bekommt man hier inklusive dem Spielspaß und der Fotomodus für nebenbei.  Hat sich gelohnt.



Hat der Regen denn wirklich realistischen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten? Sieht hier z.B. nicht wirklich so aus: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuiQpsNy1Jg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin immer noch skeptisch was das Spiel angeht...


----------



## KaterTom (2. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal mein Eindruck zu Project Cars 2:

Ich fahre PC2 schon seit dem ersten Tag der Entwicklung. Deshalb wird das hier aber kein Fanboy Report, sondern eine objektive Beurteilung.  Vorweg der größte Kritikpunkt: Die KI. Vor allem in der Karriere sehr inkonsistent, auf manchen Strecken besser, auf manchen schlechter. Wer also jetzt seine Karriere startet, könnte -vor allem bei hoher KI Stärke- so einige Frustmomente erleben.
Wo einem die KI auf trockener Strecke einfach so davon fährt, ist sie im Regen extrem langsam, so als wären das alles Angsthasen.
SMS ist sich aber des Problems bewußt und wird die KI nochmal überarbeiten und Patches bringen.
Und im Multiplayer sollte der Host kein reales Wetter einstellen, sonst fährt der eine im Regen und der andere im Sonnenschein. Wahrscheinlich wird da das Wetter genutzt, das jeder Teilnehmer bei sich zu Hause hat. Was in einer gemeinsamen Lobby natürlich der Brüller ist.

Sound ist richtig gut, eine deutliche Verbesserung zu PC1.
Grafik ist auch sichtbar verbessert, aber kein Quantensprung. Das war aber ob der ohnehin schon sehr hohen Grafikqualität von PC1 auch nicht zu erwarten. Aber die Darstellung der Wettereffekte z.B. ist purer Grafik-Porno! Der Triple screen Support und VR wurden auch verbessert. Vor allem in VR scheint das ein richtiges wow!!-Erlebnis zu sein. Ich schreibe hier "scheint", weil ich selbst kein VR habe. In den youtube Videos sieht PC2 in VR aber einfach Hammer aus!

Sooo, nun zum wichtigsten: Physik und FFB. Kurz: beides Top!!
Das Fahrverhalten ist immer glaubwürdig und nachvollziehbar und die Autos sind gut kontrollierbar. Unvorhergesehene reaktionen der Autos gibt es nur, wenn man es wirklich übertreibt! Es stehen übrigens für jedes Auto zwei Standard Setups zur Verfügung: Ein stabiles und ein loses, sprich agileres Setup. Es können jetzt auch beliebig viele Setups für jeden Wagen gespeichert werden.
Der Hammer ist: Man kann sogar im Time Trial Modus die Setups der Ghosts herunterladen.

Das FFB vermittelt wirklich ein super Gefühl für jedes Auto. Das setzt allerdings voraus, dass man sich ein wenig mit den Einstellungen -sowohl für das Wheel als auch im Spiel- beschäftigt und sich einliest. Letzteres sollte nicht soo schwer sein, da die FFB optionen (und auch alle anderen) im Spiel selbst sehr gut erklärt und auch ordentlich übersetzt sind. Das gilt auch für das Fahrzeug Setup. Für jede Einstellung gibt es eine ausführliche Beschreibung. Wer will, kann auch den Renningenieur fragen.
Man wählt eines der vordefinierten Probleme aus, z.B. "der Wagen lenkt nicht richtig in die Kurve ein", "der Wagen bricht beim Bremsen aus", beantwortet die weiteren Fragen des Ingenieurs und bekommt am schluss einen Vorschlag zur Änderung des Setups, welche man mit einem klick anwenden kann.

Nochmal zurück zum FFB. Eine einzige falsche Einstellung am Wheel (besonders "dri" bei Fanatec) oder im Spiel kann einem das FFB komplett verhunzen. Wenn man es aber richtig macht, hat man ein tolles Spielerlebnis! Apropos "Spiel": Es ist natürlich eine Simulation! Kein Arcade und auch kein Simcade, eine Simulation!

Ich habe mir in gewisser Vorraussicht vor dem offiziellen Release eine CSW v2.5 mit Formula black Rim und dem 918er Rim gekauft und bin total begeistert! Die Kombination aus CSW 2.5 und PC2 ist einfach ein Traum! Der Porsche GT3 RS lässt sich haarscharf am Limit bewegen, das FFB lässt einen genau spüren, wie weit man gehen kann. Das macht so einen unglaublichen Spass beim fahren!

Noch ein paar Tips zum FFB: Belegt euch in den Controller Einstellungen unter Zuweisungen-Assistenten unbedingt Tasten für FFB Stärke erhöhen/verringern (entspricht in den FFB Einstellungen dem Regler für Intensität) und evtl. auch für Ton erhöhen/verringern. So könnt ihr beim fahren das FFB anpassen und spürt das auch direkt. Wenn ihr im FFB Menü die Stärke anpassen wollt, dann nur die "Intensität" anpassen. "Amplitude" muss immer auf 100 bleiben!

Amplitude: Regelt die "Menge" an FFB, die ausgegeben wird, sollte immer auf 100 bleiben!
Intensität: Regelt die Stärke des FFB. Merkt man am ehesten am Lenkwiderstand. Ist der zu hoch. dann diesen Wert verringern. Dadurch lässt es sich leichter lenken und ihr spürt mehr Details von Strecke und Grip. Einstellung nach Bedarf. 

Welcher FFB Typ ist der beste? Für hochwertige Lenkräder und DD Wheels ist das "Roh". Dieser FFB Typ wurde automatisch eingestellt, nachdem mein CSW 2.5 erkannt wurde und es fühlt sich auch für mich am besten an. Für Logitech & co ist "Informativ" zu empfehlen. "Immersiv" ist eher so "meeh..."
Beachtet auch bitte, dass bei den Typen Informativ und Immersiv eine Autokalibrierung im Hintergrund arbeitet, die euer FFB automatisch bis kurz vor's clipping regelt. Beim Typ Roh ist das nicht der Fall. Dort werden alle FFB Signale ungefiltert an das Lenkrad weitergegeben. Wenn euch also bei Informativ das FFB am Anfang etwas komisch vorkommt, dann dreht nicht gleich an sämtlichen Reglern, sondern lasst die Autokalibrierung erstmal ein paar Runden arbeiten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hat der Regen denn wirklich realistischen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten? Sieht hier z.B. nicht wirklich so aus:
> 
> Ich bin immer noch skeptisch was das Spiel angeht...



Naja Project Cars 2 ist jetzt auch keine "Hardcore-Simulation". Da wird nicht alles 100% realistisch sein. Jedoch fühlt es sich schon "richtig" an.  Ich habe vorher auch sehr viel AC gespielt und finde es macht trotzdem unheimlichen Spaß.


----------



## KaterTom (2. Oktober 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie sieht bei euch eigentlich die Ideallinie aus? Ich lasse mir die eigentlich vollständig anzeigen, aber je nach Strecke ist die extrem unvollständig, die Ideallinie wird also andauernd nicht angezeigt



Das mit der Ideallinie ist normal, die wird nur vor Kurven angezeigt.


----------



## blautemple (2. Oktober 2017)

Ja nur wird die bei mir teilweise auch vor den Kurven nicht angezeigt und das ist dann schon sehr nervig wenn man die Strecke noch nicht gut kennt ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## blu-skye (2. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt - das mit der Idealllinie ist noch nicht zu Ende gedacht und im Moment gar kein Verlass dadrauf.
Sie taucht manchmal ganz spät auf, manchmal gar nicht... Beulen am Wagen sind vorprogrammiert


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe nun auch einige Rennen bestritten und muss sagen: Das Spiel ist gut geworden. Mein derzeit größter Kritikpunkt ist die KI, welche durch manche Kurven mit Vollgas donnert. Auf Oulton Park wurde ich außen (!) in einer Kurve mit hoher Geschwindigkeit überholt, obwohl mehr Tempo kaum drin war. Da muss definitiv noch dran gearbeitet werden.

Ansonsten hat sich wirklich viel am Sound getan. Auch die Wettereffekte wissen wirklich zu gefallen. Hervorzuheben wäre auch die Gamepadsteuerung, die ist diesmal wirklich gelungen. Auch ohne ewiges Tuning kann man schon recht gut fahren. Beschäftigt man sich nen bisl damit, hat man schnell die optimalen Einstellungen für sich gefunden.

@Vorredner: 
Die Ideallinie sieht man doch ohnehin auf der Strecke...behaltet sonst einfach auch die Streckenmap im Auge. Man muss eben trainieren um auf den Strecken gut zu werden. Ein Grund warum mir das Spiel so viel Spaß macht.


----------



## JackTheHero (2. Oktober 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hat der Regen denn wirklich realistischen Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten? Sieht hier z.B. nicht wirklich so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das bemerke ich auch. Wirklich den Wagen verlieren ist schwer, weil du ihn einfangen kannst, wo es eigentlich nicht mehr möglich sein dürfte. Bei AC drehst du dich oder die Karre rutscht einfach weiter. Bei PC hast du einen Wahnsinnsgrip der nicht natürlich ist.



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat sich wirklich viel am Sound getan. Auch die Wettereffekte wissen wirklich zu gefallen.



Die Wettereffekte sind super, keine Frage. Aber der Sound ist nun ja. Beim 911 GT3 RS klingt das Getriebe als ob das kaputt sei. So eine verzögerung hat kein Porsche mit PDK. Auch der Sound ist bei AC realistischer. Wer Porsche kennt weiß wie die "sirren" bei sehr hohen Drehzahlen. Bei AC hast du das auch, bei PC nicht.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Oktober 2017)

Inwieweit der Sound wirklich realistisch ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe noch nie in einem z.B. GT3 Auto gesessen. Ausgehend von youtube-Videos ist der Sound aber nicht unbedingt immer realistisch (gutes Bsp. ist da der erwähnte Porsche). Trotzdem um Längen besser als beim Vorgänger.

In dem Video wird viel Wahres gesagt. Sicherlich keine hardcore Simulation, aber deswegen auch nicht automatisch schlecht, sondern gleichermaßen für Profis und Einsteiger geeignet.


----------



## JackTheHero (2. Oktober 2017)

Naja, der GT3 RS ist ja ein Straßenfahrzeug. 

Hier mal der Sound aus AC von mir:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KkBK4PcykB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier mal aus real:

Porsche 991 GT3 RS 4.0 300 km/h on Autobahn! - ORGASMIC SOUND!

Dieses Ohrenbetäubende Sirren bei 7500 RPM ist charakteristisch.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Oktober 2017)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ich habe nun auch einige Rennen bestritten und muss sagen: Das Spiel ist gut geworden. Mein derzeit größter Kritikpunkt ist die KI, welche durch manche Kurven mit Vollgas donnert. Auf Oulton Park wurde ich außen (!) in einer Kurve mit hoher Geschwindigkeit überholt, obwohl mehr Tempo kaum drin war. Da muss definitiv noch dran gearbeitet werden.
> 
> Ansonsten hat sich wirklich viel am Sound getan. Auch die Wettereffekte wissen wirklich zu gefallen. Hervorzuheben wäre auch die Gamepadsteuerung, die ist diesmal wirklich gelungen. Auch ohne ewiges Tuning kann man schon recht gut fahren. Beschäftigt man sich nen bisl damit, hat man schnell die optimalen Einstellungen für sich gefunden.




Da muss ich dir zustimmen, die KI ist einfach krass, viel zu schnell in manchen Situationen, und besonders im Regen haben sie mit Slicks so gut wie keine Probleme, wohin ich da null Grip habe. Da ist wirklich noch ein größerer Bedarf an Patches angesagt. Ansonsten kein vergleich zu PC.


----------



## chaotium (2. Oktober 2017)

Wenns euch nicht gefällt, dann spielt einfach AC okey?


----------



## JackTheHero (2. Oktober 2017)

Nein weil der Regen und das Wetter sind geil!  Außerdem hat PC richtig viele Strecken und Autos und das ist es ja. Grafisch sehr geil einfach.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Oktober 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wenns euch nicht gefällt, dann spielt einfach AC okey?



Mir gefällts. Darf ich deswegen nichts kritisieren?

@JackTheHero:
Ich überlege mir gerade was wohl passiert wenn bei über 250 nen Reh über die Bahn hüpft....Immerhin sind die Hände da wo sie bei einer solchen Geschwindigkeit hin gehören.
Aber das ist wieder etwas Anderes.

Stimmt schon, den Porsche hätte man sicherlich besser hinbekommen können.


----------



## JackTheHero (2. Oktober 2017)

Naja, es ist eben keine Hardcore Sim.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Oktober 2017)

Also in wenn man in LeMans fährt mit 4 Wetterkapriolen auf Zufällig, kann das Lustig werden, ein Teil der Strecke war bei mir Nass, jedoch der Rest trocken, Slicks gehen nicht Regenreifen auch nicht, dann steht man da und struggelt da rum  Vorallem wenn man sich bei Tempo 290 im Toyota TS020 (GT-One) fast wegen den Pfützen ablegt, ist immer wieder eine "spannende" Angelegenheit


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2017)

Bock heute Abend mal gemeinsam zu daddeln? Also Fun meine ich mit Passwort?


----------



## DARPA (3. Oktober 2017)

Interessant das die Erfahrungen zur KI so unterschiedlich sind. Auf der Strecke hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme, dass die mich weggedrängt oder abgeschossen haben. 
Nur in der Boxenein- und ausfahrt kennen die Jungs keine Gnade. Wenn man z.B. beim rausfahren ab der Linie nicht instant Vollgas gibt, wird man sofort angeschoben.
Aber die größte Baustelle ist einfach die Unausgewogenheit der KI, mal sind das Aliens und mal sind die arschlahm.

Ach und Thema Box, der Limiter macht mich noch wahnsinning. Wenn man in die Box fährt, parkt und wieder rausfährt ist die Anzeige zum Limiter fast immer falsch. Ich weiss dann nie, ob der nun wirklich aktiv ist oder nicht und schalte den paar mal ein und aus um auf Nummer sicher zugehen und keine Strafe zu kassieren.

Und es ist ja schön, dass es überall Streckenposten gibt, aber hätte man denen nicht auch ein paar Flaggen an die Seite stellen können. 
Ich würde mir zumindest jemand mit der karierten Flagge wünschen, der das Rennen abwinkt. Ich fahre ja komplett ohne HUD. Da kommt dann vom Ingenieur zwar die Durchsage letzte Runde oder noch 1 min. Aber dann fährt man über die Zielinie und das einzige was kommt ist die Meldung Auslaufrunde aktiv. Ansonsten Stille. Keine Glückwünsche, keine Freude, keine Flagge. Das fühlt sich komisch an ^^


----------



## chaotium (3. Oktober 2017)

Mir geht der die Rennleitung auf den Sack. Berührste nur kurz das Gras, zack diese Runde und sogar die nächste Komplett gestrichen


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (3. Oktober 2017)

Nervig auch immer das Gerangel in der ersten Kurve. K.a. wie oft ich da schon wieder zig Plätze nach hinten sollte. Da fragt man sich wieso? Ist nicht meine Schuld das die KI mit Ansage kurz vor der Massenkarambolage steht. Logisch das ich da nicht auch noch rein rauschen will.


----------



## derschweizer (3. Oktober 2017)

Endlich auch SLI möglich mit 100Fps auf High. Macht schon Spass in 3440x1440.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider nervt es ein bisschen, das selbst das Menü bzw. die Pinkelpause mit der brachialen Kraft des  
SLI-Gespanns befeuert werden.

Allen einen glückseligen 3.Oktober. bin 79 Baujahr aber musste vor 12 Jahren den 3.Oktober gegen den 1.August tauschen, bzw. tat dies freiwillig.

schöne Abe, allen, und wenn man diesen Grafikleistungsverbrauch im Pausen-Menü unterbinden kann wäre ich froh um Hilfe.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2017)

Die Sounds mancher Autos sind ja nicht schön umgesetzt, denn ich höre ein Kratzen.
Ich habe schon lange and den Audio Einstellungen herumgespielt, aber nocht keine Einstellungen gefunden, die das Kratzen unterbinden,

Hat vielleicht von euch jemand die Audio Einstellungen abgeändert, damit das Kratzen nicht mehr hörbar ist? Falls ja, könnte derjenige mir vielleicht seine Einstellungen mitteilen?


----------



## DARPA (5. Oktober 2017)

Ein Kratzen? Bei welchen Autos denn zum Beispiel? Dann höre ich mal rein, was du meinst.


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2017)

Würde ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## Neawoulf (5. Oktober 2017)

Die Sounds einiger Autos wurden wohl einfach mit ner GoPro Kamera aufgenommen. Klingt zumindest sehr gedämpft. Wahrscheinlich sind die Soundsamples, die den Entwicklern zur Verfügung standen, einfach nicht besser. Und bei manchen Autos ist es halt auch einfach nicht mal eben möglich, aktuell Sounds aufzunehmen (z. B. Panoz Esperante GTR-1), weil die einfach sehr selten sind und nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Rage1988 (5. Oktober 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ein Kratzen? Bei welchen Autos denn zum Beispiel? Dann höre ich mal rein, was du meinst.



Mir ist das bei ein paar Autos aufgefallen. Wenn die Drehzahl ziemlich hoch geht, hört man ein Kratzen / Knistern. Das hört sich so an als hätte man eine MP3 Datei mit einer schlechten Qualität.
Ich glaube das war z.B. beim Lamborghini Huracán Super Trofeo so oder auch beim Porsche 918 Spyder.

Ich habe schon alle möglichen Audio Einstellungen leiser gemacht und verstellt. Mir fällt es nur nicht mehr auf, wenn ich das Motorengeräusch ziemlich leise mache, aber dann habe ich auch nichts mehr vom Klang der Autos .
Leider fällt mir sowas auf bzw. leider höre ich sowas immer gleich 

Es liegt auch definitiv nicht an meinem Headset, denn das Kratzen höre ich nur bei PCARS 2 und sonst weder bei Spielen, noch bei Musik.


----------



## chaotium (5. Oktober 2017)

MP Modus wieder eine Alpha, disconnects, keine Verbinung zum Server und der ganze scheiss ist wieder da.

DANKE


----------



## ak1504 (5. Oktober 2017)

Diesen unsauberen/übersteuernden Klang hatte man schon in NfS Shift. Pcars2 hat ne neue Sound Engine aber aus zeitgründen klingen nur neue Wagen im Game neu und sauber. Der Rest wie gehabt.


----------



## blu-skye (5. Oktober 2017)

Kann es sein, dass mit dem Kratzen das Schleifen der vorderen Karosseteile in der Kurven gemeint ist?
Weil gerade dieses Geräusch hört sich wirklich unschön an: es erinnert mich an eine rauschende Funkübertragung von den Aliens - quasi nicht zu entziffern


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Oktober 2017)

blu-skye schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass mit dem Kratzen das Schleifen der vorderen Karosseteile in der Kurven gemeint ist?
> Weil gerade dieses Geräusch hört sich wirklich unschön an: es erinnert mich an eine rauschende Funkübertragung von den Aliens - quasi nicht zu entziffern



Das dürfte es nicht sein, weil es nicht nur in Kurven hörbar ist, sondern immer wenn die Motorsounds sehr hoch sind.
Das Geräusch lässt sich auch schwer beschreiben. Es klingt wie wenn man sehr schlechte Boxen hat und die Musik viel zu laut ist oder wenn ein Radiosender keinen guten Empfang hat.
Nur nicht so krass.

Ich werde heute Abend testen, bei welchen Autos genau und in welchen Situationen es auftritt.
Für mich klingt das aber so, als wären die Sounds einiger Autos in den Höhen verzerrt/unsauber.


----------



## HyperBeast (6. Oktober 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> MP Modus wieder eine Alpha, disconnects, keine Verbinung zum Server und der ganze scheiss ist wieder da.
> 
> DANKE



Habe bisher nur ein Rennen starten können, bei dem Rest praktisch nur Fehler oder Disconnect. Sehe auch sehr wenig Server wo die Leute durchgehend eine grüne Verbindung aufweisen. Ist dann schon etwas nervig, wenn man in enge Duelle fährt und der Kollege rumlaggt, vor allem wenn die Kollegen auf der Nordschleife "rumeiern".

Mit dem Sound kann ich mal nachschauen, wird bei mir nur durchgeschleift an den AV Receiver. Ist mir zumindest in den paar Rennen nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## DARPA (6. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mir ist das bei ein paar Autos aufgefallen. Wenn die Drehzahl ziemlich hoch geht, hört man ein Kratzen / Knistern. Das hört sich so an als hätte man eine MP3 Datei mit einer schlechten Qualität.
> Ich glaube das war z.B. beim Lamborghini Huracán Super Trofeo so oder auch beim Porsche 918 Spyder.



Ich hab die beiden Autos mal getestet und weiss glaube, was du meinst. Also eine generelle schlechte Komprimierung ist das mMn nicht, da der "Störsound" bei beiden unterschiedlich ist, sowohl im Ton als auch in der Art des Auftretens.
Klingt eher nach mechanischen Geräuschen. 
Beim Porsche hört man nur kurz vorm Begrenzer diesed kratzige. Erstaunlicherweise erinneren mich die Vibrationen in diesem Video genau an den Sound. Tritt auch im gleichen Drehzahlbereich auf. 

Bei dem Lambo isses anders. Da hört es sich konstant so an, als kommt der Sound von Schallplatte. Aber schaltet man auf die Verfolgeransicht um, dann wird dieses knistern viel lauter und prägnanter, so als müsste es so sein.

Unterm Strich hängts halt immer von den Samples der Aufnahme ab, welche Details die betonen.


Multiplayer bin ich die Woche paar mal gefahren.  Verbinden war kein Problem, aber hab immer wieder kurze Lags beim fahren gehabt. War vertretbar aber nicht schön. 
Hatte nur auf einem Server das Problem, das ich jedes Mal nach dem rausfahren aus der Box nach kurzer Zeit wieder zur Box zurück geportet wurde. Musste mich dann komplett neu connecten, dann ging es wieder.


----------



## Rage1988 (6. Oktober 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Da hört es sich konstant so an, als kommt der Sound von Schallplatte. Aber schaltet man auf die Verfolgeransicht um, dann wird dieses knistern viel lauter und prägnanter, so als müsste es so sein.



Genau das beschreibt es perfekt. Ich weiß nicht, ob es so sein muss, aber mir gefällt es nicht und auf mich wirkt das wie unsaubere Sounds 

Aber gut, dann werde ich einfach damit leben müssen


----------



## stoepsel (7. Oktober 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> MP Modus wieder eine Alpha, disconnects, keine Verbinung zum Server und der ganze scheiss ist wieder da.
> 
> DANKE



Das ganze Spiel fühlt sich für mich wie ne Alpha an....! 

So viele Bugs dürfen es einfach nicht in eine Releaseversion schaffen...

Setzen, 6!


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Oktober 2017)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Das ganze Spiel fühlt sich für mich wie ne Alpha an....!
> 
> So viele Bugs dürfen es einfach nicht in eine Releaseversion schaffen...
> 
> Setzen, 6!



Na dann spiele mal Forza 7, das stürzt bei sehr vielen Leuten (bei mir auch) ständig ab, weil es einen Bug gibt, der den Arbeitsspeicher auslastet bis es zum Absturz kommt.

Bei PCARS 2 stört mich eigentlich hauptsächlich der Qualifying Bug, den es auch schon im ersten Teil gab.
Wenn man ein Qualifying fährt, auf dem ersten Platz landet und dann zum Ende springt, ist man danach immer auf dem letzten Platz.
In PCARS 1 konnte man vorspulen, aber die Funktion gibt es hier ja nicht.

Also kann ich aktuell nur ohne Qualifying fahren, weil ich nicht 20 Minuten warte, bis die restliche Zeit abgelaufen ist.
Leider kann man die Dauer des Qualifying nicht einstellen.


----------



## Birdy84 (7. Oktober 2017)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Das ganze Spiel fühlt sich für mich wie ne Alpha an....!
> 
> So viele Bugs dürfen es einfach nicht in eine Releaseversion schaffen...
> Setzen, 6!


Man muss allerdings feststellen, dass der "Netcode" deutlich besser und genauer ist als beim ersten Teil. Tür an Tür durch eine Kurve driften geht in Teil 2, während in Teil 1 die Ausrichtung des gegnerischen Autos, sowie dessen Position überhaupt nicht übereingestimmt hat.
Aber ja, auch Teil 2 hat nicht zu übersehende Fehler, wie immer aktivierte automatische Kupplung bei den Evos, generelle Probleme mit manueller Kupplung bei bestimmten Lenkrädern, unterschiedliches Wetter im MP bei "realistisch", schlechte Frametimes wegen kurzer "Hänger". Auch nicht überspringbare Trainings und Qualifying Sessions im MP sind für mich ein Unding.

Edit:





Rage1988 schrieb:


> Na dann spiele mal Forza 7, das stürzt bei sehr  vielen Leuten (bei mir auch) ständig ab, weil es einen Bug gibt, der den  Arbeitsspeicher auslastet bis es zum Absturz kommt.


Das macht PCars 2 jetzt aber nicht besser, oder?



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Bei PCARS 2 stört mich eigentlich hauptsächlich der Qualifying Bug, den es auch schon im ersten Teil gab.
> Wenn man ein Qualifying fährt, auf dem ersten Platz landet und dann zum  Ende springt, ist man danach immer auf dem letzten Platz.
> In PCARS 1 konnte man vorspulen, aber die Funktion gibt es hier ja nicht.
> 
> ...


Auf dem PC ist dieser Bug aber schon behoben.


----------



## Rage1988 (7. Oktober 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf dem PC ist dieser Bug aber schon behoben.



Echt?
Verdammt, ich habe das gar nicht mitbekommen und habe die ganze Zeit das Qualifying deaktiviert 

PCARS 2 läuft bei mir wunderbar und ist noch nicht einmal abgestürzt


----------



## derschweizer (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Habe gerad ein neues G29 angeschlossen, Logitech software installiert und nichts geht.

In PC2 selbst , bei den Einstellungen, kann ich mein Rad nicht kalibrieren.

Mir scheint als sieht PC2 das Lenkrad gar nicht. 

Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag?

mehrere USB Anschlüsse wurden getestet und auch die alte Logitech Software schafft keine Abhilfe....


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (7. Oktober 2017)

Abgestürzt ist das Spiel bei mir noch nicht. Läuft wunderbar flüssig und selbst stundenlanges fahren ist kein Problem.
MP läuft bei mir auch einwandfrei, einzig der Ping springt manchmal aus unerfindlichen Gründen.

Ein Unding ist definitiv das Menü. Hier hat man schon im ersten Teil große ******** gebaut und setzt jetzt noch einen drauf...im negativen Sinne.


----------



## JackTheHero (7. Oktober 2017)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
> 
> Habe gerad ein neues G29 angeschlossen, Logitech software installiert und nichts geht.
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich am Anfang auch und dachte schon das darf nicht wahr sein. Hatte es das erste Mal mit PC1 getestet. Nachdem ich dann gebootet hab und diese LogitechSoftware installiert hatte, ging es dann irgendwann. Glaube die Logitech Software muss auch gestartet sein, kann auch das sein. Weiß ich nicht mehr. Hab die jedenfalls seitdem im Autostart. Gas und Kupplung sind aber immer vertauscht und muss man umbelegen, warum auch immer. Ich hab die 8.94.108 installiert bei der Logitech Software.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Oktober 2017)

Grundsätzlich soll es wohl am besten sein USB2.0 Ports für die Logitech Lenkräder zu verwenden.

Cayman GT4: Der schaukelt sich bei Bodenwellen gefährlich auf. Was kann man da machen?


----------



## chaotium (8. Oktober 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich soll es wohl am besten sein USB2.0 Ports für die Logitech Lenkräder zu verwenden.
> 
> Cayman GT4: Der schaukelt sich bei Bodenwellen gefährlich auf. Was kann man da machen?



Dämpfer weicher, weniger Sprit, Reifendruck niedrig


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Oktober 2017)

Werd ich mal testen. Weniger Sprit erschließt sich mir jedoch nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (8. Oktober 2017)

Weniger Sprit = weniger Gewicht


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Weniger Sprit = weniger Gewicht


Und warum sollte ein Wagen bei Bodenwellen dadurch weniger springen?


----------



## derschweizer (9. Oktober 2017)

Merci für die Unterstützung, leider habe ich kein USB 2.0 am Mainboard, nur 3.0 und 3.1

Die Logitechsoftware habe ich jetzt auch mehrmals installiert aber gebesstert hat sich nichts.

Wenn ich das Lenkrad anstecke, dreht es auch sofort nach links bis Anschlag und nach rechts bis Anschlag und dreht dann wieder in Mittelstellung.

Aber im Steuerungsmenü von PC 2 kann ich das Lenkrad einfach nicht kalibrieren.
Als wenn PC2 es nicht sieht.

Kann es damit zusammenhängen, das ich die Steamversion von PC2 habe?

Ich hab auch schon versucht den wheelDriverCleaner laufen lassen, aber auch ohne Ergebniss.

ich hoffe es finden sich noch Lösungsansätze, heit Abend werde ich das Lenkrad mal an der PS4 ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Oktober 2017)

@Derschweizer

Lass PC2 mal aus und steck das Lenkrad ganz normal an, lass es drehen usw. Starte dann die Software und es sollte alles wiederholen. Ab dann müsste es eigentlich erkannt werden, hatte diese Probleme auch in anderen Spielen. Und mein G920 hängt auch im USB 3 Slot.


----------



## KaterTom (9. Oktober 2017)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, vor dem Start von PC 2 die Logitech Software zu öffnen, ein paar Tasten am Lenkrad drücken, ein bißchen drehen und die Pedale kurz drücken. Dann PC 2 starten. Und im Gerätemanager die Energiesparoptionen für die USB controller und Gamecontroller prüfen. Den Haken bei "Gerät kann zur Energieeinsparung abgeschaltet werden (oder so ähnlich)" entfernen. Auch die Windows Energieoptionen im Detail überprüfen, ob da nicht ein selektives energiesparen für die USB Anschlüsse aktiv ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. Oktober 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ein Wagen bei Bodenwellen dadurch weniger springen?



Wenn du die Dämpfer weicher stellst, gleicht er Bodenwellen besser aus. Allerdings federt er bei einem höheren Gewicht dann aber auch mehr ein bzw. schaukelt etwas mehr (u.a. auch in Kurven).
Wenn er leichter ist, sollte er weniger weit einfedern.

Ob man den minimalen Gewichtsunterschied allerdings dann wirklich bemerkt, ist eine andere Sache 
Schließlich wiegen 30L Sprit nur ca. 22 Kg weniger als 60L (wenn man von Benzin ausgeht und mit 750g pro Liter rechnet).

Ich muss sagen, dass ich bei PCARS 2 gar nichts einstelle, sondern ich versuche mich immer an das Auto anzupassen.
So fühlt sich jedes Auto auch immer anders an 
Außerdem dauert mir das Anpassen auch zu lange.


----------



## JackTheHero (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke auch. ^^ Als ob hier jeder so gut und konstant ist, dass er die Hundertstel umsetzen kann, die einem weniger Sprit bringen, so wie in der Formel 1. Das sind Profis die konstante Rundenzeiten fahren können, sonst wären se wohl nicht in der Klasse. Selbst der letzte Depp aus den letzten Plätzen ist nicht ohne Grund in dem Cockpit, muss man auch mal sehen. Wer bemerkt denn ernsthaft den Unterschied in seinem Auto zwischen Tank voll und Tank leer? Den bemerke ich ja nicht mal bei meiner 82 PS Schüssel. Und das soll man dann bei einem 500+ PS Auto merken? ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Oktober 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Den bemerke ich ja nicht mal bei meiner 82 PS Schüssel. Und das soll man dann bei einem 500+ PS Auto merken? ^^



Den merkste an deiner Reichweite.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Ich denke auch. ^^ Als ob hier jeder so gut und konstant ist, dass er die Hundertstel umsetzen kann, die einem weniger Sprit bringen, so wie in der Formel 1. Das sind Profis die konstante Rundenzeiten fahren können, sonst wären se wohl nicht in der Klasse. Selbst der letzte Depp aus den letzten Plätzen ist nicht ohne Grund in dem Cockpit, muss man auch mal sehen. Wer bemerkt denn ernsthaft den Unterschied in seinem Auto zwischen Tank voll und Tank leer? Den bemerke ich ja nicht mal bei meiner 82 PS Schüssel. Und das soll man dann bei einem 500+ PS Auto merken? ^^



Also in vielen Rennspielen merkt man ob der Tank voll oder leer ist.


----------



## DARPA (9. Oktober 2017)

Jap, u.a. in PC2 
Ich packe immer nur soviel Benzin rein, wie man für das Rennen oder paar schnelle Runden im Training/Quali braucht.

Beim Thema Dämpfersettings muss man vorallem zwischen Zug- und Druckstufe unterscheiden. Ein pauschal härter oder weicher gibts da nicht.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Oktober 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Jap, u.a. in PC2
> Ich packe immer nur soviel Benzin rein, wie man für das Rennen oder paar schnelle Runden im Training/Quali braucht.
> 
> Beim Thema Dämpfersettings muss man vorallem zwischen Zug- und Druckstufe unterscheiden. Ein pauschal härter oder weicher gibts da nicht.



Mit Setups beschäftige ich mich eingentlich bis auf die Aerodynamik kaum, sollte ich in einer rFactor Liga aber besser mal mit anfangen^^


----------



## Pladdaah (9. Oktober 2017)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
> 
> Habe gerad ein neues G29 angeschlossen, Logitech software installiert und nichts geht.
> 
> ...



hatte ich auch mal, bei mir wars ein angeschlossener Controller/sonstiges USB-Zeugs


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Oktober 2017)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Merci für die Unterstützung, leider habe ich kein USB 2.0 am Mainboard, nur 3.0 und 3.1
> 
> Die Logitechsoftware habe ich jetzt auch mehrmals installiert aber gebesstert hat sich nichts.
> 
> ...


Stell das G29 per Schalter auf PS4, dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Dämpfer weicher stellst, gleicht er Bodenwellen besser aus. Allerdings federt er bei einem höheren Gewicht dann aber auch mehr ein bzw. schaukelt etwas mehr (u.a. auch in Kurven).
> Wenn er leichter ist, sollte er weniger weit einfedern.


Wenn ich den Wagen durch weniger Treibstoff leichter mache, wird das Fahrwerk im Gegenzug härter. Ein härteres Fahrweg ist allerdings nur auf ebenen Strecken Vorteile. Der Cayman hat aber bei Unebenheiten ein Problem. Daher meine Rückfrage.
"Alles" weicher Einstellen kann auch nicht die Lösung sein, wenn der Wagen ansonsten gut liegt. Hatte eher auf Tipps in Richtung Zug- und Druckstufe gehofft.



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass ich bei PCARS 2 gar nichts einstelle, sondern ich versuche mich immer an das Auto anzupassen.


Ich eigentlich auch, aber der Cayman ist mit den Standard Setups bei Unebenheiten einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2017)

Neuer Patch 1.2 ist seit gestern raus:



> Improved driving line assist.
> Various AI behavioural and race line improvements.
> Multiple improvements and enhancements to multiplayer, and lobby handling.
> Improvements and enhancements to audio and sound effects.
> ...


----------



## Rage1988 (12. Oktober 2017)

Weiß jemand, was genau da verbessert wurde:



> Myriad render and performance tweaks and improvements.



Übersetzt heißt das ja nur, dass es unzählige Leistungsverbesserungen gab. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie sich die auswirken.


----------



## IJOJOI (12. Oktober 2017)

Jop die Patchnotes sind MEHR als dürftig. 
Nervt mich auch ziemlich


----------



## stoepsel (12. Oktober 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Wagen durch weniger Treibstoff leichter mache, wird das Fahrwerk im Gegenzug härter. Ein härteres Fahrweg ist allerdings nur auf ebenen Strecken Vorteile. Der Cayman hat aber bei Unebenheiten ein Problem. Daher meine Rückfrage.
> "Alles" weicher Einstellen kann auch nicht die Lösung sein, wenn der Wagen ansonsten gut liegt. Hatte eher auf Tipps in Richtung Zug- und Druckstufe gehofft.
> 
> Ich eigentlich auch, aber der Cayman ist mit den Standard Setups bei Unebenheiten einfach zu schlecht.



Was genau macht die Kiste denn bei den besagten Bodenwellen und wann genau - beim Reinfahren, Durchfahren oder Rausbeschleunigen!?

Allgem. kann man erstmal die Federhärte reduzieren und den Bump, also die Druckstufe erhöhen.
Wenn Fastbumps vorhanden, dann diese reduzieren.
Rebound, also, die Zugstufe kann erstmal so belassen werden.
Alle Einstellungen natürlich parallel auf beiden Achsen vornehmen, weil sonst die aktuelle Balance gestört wird...


----------



## derschweizer (12. Oktober 2017)

Da kann ich ja endlich hoffen das mein G29 endlich funktioniert.

und dürftig finde ich die Patchnotes überhaupt nicht.
da wurde an allen Ecken geschraubt.

Verstehe warscheinlich ein bisschen mehr in Englisch. 

Zum Übersetzen im Detail reicht es leider nicht, vielleicht findet sich jemand.


----------



## KaterTom (12. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was genau da verbessert wurde:
> 
> 
> 
> Übersetzt heißt das ja nur, dass es unzählige Leistungsverbesserungen gab. Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie sich die auswirken.



Was da verbessert wurde,müssen wir wohl selbst herausfinden. Ich habe in den Multiplayer Rennen immet so nervige Ruckler, die einen voll aus der Konzentration rausreißen. Bin mir noch nicht sicher,  was die Ursache ist.Vielleicht hat der Patch schon Abhilfe geschaffen, kann es aber erst Samstag testen.


----------



## DARPA (12. Oktober 2017)

Mit dürftig ist die Beschreibung gemeint und nicht der Umfang.   Sind immerhin auch 3,6 GB.

Was z.B. sind die Verbesserungen im "carreer flow"? Das kann ja sonst was sein.


----------



## stoepsel (12. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht wissen Sie ja selbst nicht mehr genau, was alles verschlimmbessert wurde?!
Is wohl auch besser so, nicht jeden Punkt aufzuzählen, damit wir das nicht Alles genau nachprüfen können, um dann festzustellen, dass es ja doch nicht gefixt wurde... #Sarkasmus #


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Oktober 2017)

stoepsel schrieb:


> Was genau macht die Kiste denn bei den besagten Bodenwellen und wann genau - beim Reinfahren, Durchfahren oder Rausbeschleunigen!?
> 
> Allgem. kann man erstmal die Federhärte reduzieren und den Bump, also die Druckstufe erhöhen.
> Wenn Fastbumps vorhanden, dann diese reduzieren.
> ...


Beim Fahren über Curbs schaukelt sich der Wagen kurz auf. Teste deine Vorschläge mal.


----------



## Andregee (12. Oktober 2017)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Dämpfer weicher, weniger Sprit, Reifendruck niedrig


Damit es noch stärker schaukelt? Dämpfer dämpfen Aufbaubewegungen, wozu man auch das schaukeln zählt. Kurze Bodenwellen regelt man über die schnelle Druck und Zugstufe, eher große über die langsamen welchen. Federt das Gerät zu weit ein Druckstufe erhöhen. Federt das Auto zu weit aus Zugstufe erhöhen. Kommen die Dämpfer nicht nach und das Auto springt, ist die Druckstufe zu hoch, federt das Auto nicht weit genug aus und setzt bei folgenden Bodenwellen auf Zugstufe senken 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (12. Oktober 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Beim Fahren über Curbs schaukelt sich der Wagen kurz auf. Teste deine Vorschläge mal.


Vorder oder Hinterachse? Beim rauf oder runterfahren? Wenn beim rauffahren an der Vorderachse grip fehlt, schnelle Druckstufe erhöhen, Dämpfer bietet mehr Widerstand also drückt das Auge Rad fester auf den Boden was mehr Grip bedeutet. Beim runterfahren fehlt Grip? Schnelle Zugstufe verringern. Rad federt schneller aus, drückt damit fester auf den Boden, mehr Grip. Fahrzeug springt zu sehr hoch : schnelle Zugstufe erhöhen, Ausfedervorgang wird gebremst, Fahrzeug liegt ruhiger. Für die Hinterachse gilt das gleiche 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (13. Oktober 2017)

Hab gestern abend mal angetestet mit Patch.

Bin Multiplayer mit 15 Leuten auf der Nordschleife gefahren. Die großen Lags sind nicht mehr vorkommen, aber insgesamt war die Performance träger als vorher. Der Unterschied zwischen multi und single player war mir zumindest vorher nicht so aufgefallen.
Es waren aber auch einige mit rotem ping dabei. Als der Server leerer wurde, wurde es besser.
Leider ist es noch so, wenn der Host den Server verlässt, läuft die aktuelle Session zwar weiter, aber wenn dann zur nächsten gewechselt wird (z.B. von Training zu Quali) kann keiner mehr fahren. 

Bin der Meinung, das FFB wurde angepasst. Mit dem Custom setting, was ich bisher genutzt hab, hat sich die Rückstellfeder teilweise ruckartig verstellt. Hab dann auf Informativ geändert, da hats gepasst.
Entweder liegt es daran, dass ich ein paar Tage nicht gefahren bin oder es hat sich auch das Reifenmodell etwas geändert. Man hat etwas weniger Grip und die Autos sind generell einen Ticken unruhiger.


----------



## Birdy84 (13. Oktober 2017)

Man hat laut Changelog Standardsetups angepasst. Wäre wichtig zu wissen welche Wagen das betroffen hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Oktober 2017)

Die Ausführungen der Entwickler sind wirklich sehr dürftig.

Ich kann leider nicht testen, weil ich die ganze Zeit Forza 7 gefahren bin und als ich neulich mal kurz PCARS 2 gespielt habe, kam ich gar nicht mehr zurecht 
Ich muss mich erst wieder eingewöhnen.


----------



## derschweizer (13. Oktober 2017)

der steht schon immer auf PS4 .
Wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen......

danke dir trotzdem für den Hinweis


----------



## derschweizer (14. Oktober 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, leider hat nichts geholfen.

Ich mache gerad meinen ganzen PC neu, seufz...... und gib dann dem Lenkrad nochmal ne Chance.

Wenn auch das nicht helfen sollte, habe ich mit dem Verkäufer gesprochen, es zu tauschen gegen ein Trustmaster T300 RS GT.

Ich hoffe aber immer noch auf mein G29.......


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Oktober 2017)

Deinstallier nochmal das Lenkrad im Gerätemanager und schließe es dann an einem anderen USB-Post an.


----------



## DARPA (14. Oktober 2017)

Also richtig rund läuft der Multiplayer immer noch nicht. War gestern auf nem Server unterwegs, wo viel los war. Während des Fahrens hat es dann wieder ordentlich gelaggt. Auch sind teilweise Autos vor mir plötzlich 100m nach vorne geportet worden. 

Irgendwann war es sogar soweit, dass auf der ganzen Strecke verteilt Autos "geparkt" sind. Aber eigenlich waren das nur Geister, man konnte also durchfahren. Das waren quasi Standbilder der fahrenden Autos. Hat man daran gemerkt, dass die immer auf der Ideallinie waren und man Motorensound gehört hat, wenn man dran vorbei (oder durch ) gefahren ist. 
Irgendwann hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt. Ist nur blöd wenn dann wirklich mal ein echtes Auto irgendwo steht und man es nicht checkt und wie angewöhnt voll durchfahren will ^^

Zum Schluss hatte ich dann wieder den Bug, dass ich ständig zur Box geportet wurde. Da hatte ich dann keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## derschweizer (15. Oktober 2017)

Um nochmal abzuschliessen, nachdem ich jetzt zwei Wochen lang eure Tips und Tricks probiert habe, und nichts geholfen hat, hat die Systemwiederherstellung endlich geholfen.

PC komplett neu aufgesetzt und siehe da, das Lenkrad tut endlich was es soll.

leider konnte der tatsächliche Fehler nicht eruiert werden.

vielen dank an alle, die versucht haben zu helfen.....

stef


----------



## Andi-Latte (15. Oktober 2017)

Seit dem letzten Update funzen meine Pedale nicht mehr( das Gas Pedal wird nicht mehr erkannt) hab das G29! Hat das Problem noch jemand?


----------



## derschweizer (16. Oktober 2017)

Hier gab es ne menge Tips...les mal ein bisschen zurück.......


----------



## derschweizer (17. Oktober 2017)

Gerade eben entdeckt, sieht nach Handarbeit aus.......

baue gerad das Kupplungspedal zur Bremse um.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade noch die neue Pedal-Befestigung gebaut, endlich muss ich die Pedale nicht mehr mit nem Hausschuh am Heizungsrohr abstützen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Oktober 2017)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Gerade noch die neue Pedal-Befestigung gebaut, endlich muss ich die Pedale nicht mehr mit nem Hausschuh am Heizungsrohr abstützen



Genau so etwas brauche ich auch.  Das Ding rutscht bei mir hin und her an der Wand.


----------



## derschweizer (20. Oktober 2017)

Mein Problem ist wieder da. So ein Mist.
Alles lief hervorragend nachdem ich meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe.
Gestern hatte ich das G29 mal mit der Playstation 4 Pro und GT Sport benutzt.

Und heute, beim wechsel des Lenkrads wieder auf den PC war es wieder soweit.

In Project Cars 2 , im Menü, funktioniert nur das Steuerkreuz und die Buttons, aber eine Kalibrierung klappt nicht. 
Der Balken, der ausschlagen sollte macht nichts.

Im Gerätemanager von Windows wird das Lenkrad nur noch als USB Verbundgerät erkannt.

Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter.

Ausschlaggebend war einzig der Wechsel auf PS4Pro und dann zurück , den Stecker, an den PC.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, Ein Programm  Logi Analytics Client (UNICODE) funktioniert laut Fehlermeldung
nicht mehr.

Bin für Hilfe echt dankbar.
Habe so vieles probiert, dank eurer zahlreichen Ratschläge in diesem Thread.
Das einzigste, was jetzt wieder helfen würde, wäre den PC wieder neu aufzusetzen, aber dann kann ich ja das Lenkrad nie mit der PS4 nutzen, wenn danach nichts mehr am PC geht.

oder muss ich mich mit diesem Problem an den Support von Logitech oder Project Car 2 wenden?

So schad, die zwei geilsten Games da, was PS4 und PC betrifft, in „meinen Augen“. 
Und ich kann sie nicht zocken.....


----------



## Rage1988 (20. Oktober 2017)

Das klingt für mich wie ein Problem mit Windows.
Als ob er es nicht mehr erkennt, wenn du es einmal aus dem USB Port ziehst, in dem es installiert wurde.

Vielleicht mal im Gerätemanager das USB Verbundgerät deinstallieren und das Lenkrad dann mal in einem anderen USB Port neu installieren lassen?


----------



## stoepsel (21. Oktober 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Genau so etwas brauche ich auch.  Das Ding rutscht bei mir hin und her an der Wand.



Viel zu teuer... :p
Habe meine Pedale einfach mit 4 langen Holzschrauben im Laminat verankert!


----------



## derschweizer (23. Oktober 2017)

Konnte mein Problem erstmal lösen. 
Ich habe unter anderem den chipset—treiber neu installiert, und mein G29 wurde unter Controller erkannt als G29.

Ich hab einfach drüberinstalliert, ohne Deinstallation.

Jetzt wird mein Lenkrad im Gerätemanager nicht mehr als Verbundgerät aufheführt, allerdings unter Controller als G29.

Um es zu kalibrieren in Projectcars 2 musste ich als Lenkrad das G27 auswählen und dann lief es wieder.

Vielleicht hilft das einem irgenwann mal.

Und jetzt nochmal zu PC2.
Bin lang nicht mehr gefahren, aber gezockt schon noch ab und zu.
Bin jetzt gerade bei Schwierigkeit 32 in den Karriereeinstellungen.
Ist PC2 schon noch schwer oder bin ich zu schwach?


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Oktober 2017)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Und jetzt nochmal zu PC2.
> Bin lang nicht mehr gefahren, aber gezockt schon noch ab und zu.
> Bin jetzt gerade bei Schwierigkeit 32 in den Karriereeinstellungen.
> Ist PC2 schon noch schwer oder bin ich zu schwach?



Also ich fahre auf KI Schwierigkeit 60 und finde es jetzt nicht zu schwer.  
Auf der Stufe werde ich ab und zu Erster, aber nicht immer und ich muss mich schon anstrengen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde die KI immer noch zum kotzen.  Rammt immer noch fröhlich alles was keine KI ist aus den Weg, und "ignoriert" mich. Finde ich schade da die KI mir schon damit einige Rennen versaut hat. Ansonsten ist es eben ein solides Spiel, das leider durch die KI immer wieder mal versaut wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (23. Oktober 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich finde die KI immer noch zum kotzen.  Rammt immer noch fröhlich alles was keine KI ist aus den Weg, und "ignoriert" mich. Finde ich schade da die KI mir schon damit einige Rennen versaut hat. Ansonsten ist es eben ein solides Spiel, das leider durch die KI immer wieder mal versaut wird.



Na dann Spiel mal Forza 7 
Die beste Rennspiel KI hat meiner Meinung nach F1 2017. Die von PCARS 2 finde ich akzeptabel und die von Forza 7 ist einfach eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Andi-Latte (23. Oktober 2017)

Mir fehlt bei dem Spiel das Geschwindigkeits gefühl egal ob mit nem Junioren Karren oder nem Lambo.. fühlt sich alles gleich an!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich fahre Schwierigkeit 90/90


----------



## derschweizer (24. Oktober 2017)

Bitte löschen


----------



## derschweizer (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich möcht auch gelöscht werden. Danke admin
Hab nen Fehler beim zitieren gemacht.


----------



## derschweizer (24. Oktober 2017)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre auf KI Schwierigkeit 60 und finde es jetzt nicht zu schwer.
> Auf der Stufe werde ich ab und zu Erster, aber nicht immer und ich muss mich schon anstrengen.



So gehts mir bei 30......unglaublich. 
Muss wohl das Lenkrad wieder abschaffen und das Pad nehmen......ne ne, Spass beiseite, 

Muss mal schauen, woran das liegt.
Dachte immer, ich wäre besser😀


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2017)

Die Schwierigkeit hängt eh stark von der Serie + Strecke + Wetter ab. 

Bei manchen Zeiten frage ich mich auch, wie die zu Stande kommen. 
Letztens in einer Qualy fahre ich auf der Strecke schneller als die Gegner und überhole sogar, werde am Ende aber letzter mit 5s Rückstand. Selbst auf den vorletzten hatte ich noch 4s Rückstand  Im Rennen gehe ich dann locker an allen vorbei und gewinne mit 30s Vorsprung.


----------



## huenni87 (25. Oktober 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit hängt eh stark von der Serie + Strecke + Wetter ab.
> 
> Bei manchen Zeiten frage ich mich auch, wie die zu Stande kommen.
> Letztens in einer Qualy fahre ich auf der Strecke schneller als die Gegner und überhole sogar, werde am Ende aber letzter mit 5s Rückstand. Selbst auf den vorletzten hatte ich noch 4s Rückstand  Im Rennen gehe ich dann locker an allen vorbei und gewinne mit 30s Vorsprung.



Hast du die Session bis zum Ende übersprungen? Das ist ein Bug der schon in PC 1 vorhanden war. Sobald man die Session überspringt ist die KI auf einmal deutlich schneller und man wird letzter. Selbst wenn nur noch eine Minute der Session übrig war ist das dann so. In Teil 1 konnte man dem entgegen wirken in dem man die Session vorgespult hat ablaufen lassen. Das geht in Teil 2 aber nicht mehr.


----------



## DARPA (25. Oktober 2017)

Nee, bis zum Ende gesprungen bin ich nicht. Hatte die Session entweder auf der Strecke oder in der Box beendet, weiss nicht mehr genau. Aber die Zeit war normal abgelaufen.


----------



## derschweizer (5. November 2017)

Die KI ist schon kurios.

Bin gerad beim Clio Cup mit Lenkrad am PC.

Spiele auf Level 30 um ab und zu zu gewinnen, aber sobald es regnet, habe ich eine Minute Vorsprung.
ich versteh das nicht.
Darf die Ki keine Regenreifen raufmachen bei der niedriegen Stufe.

Und andere spielen auf Stufe 60 oder 90. ich schäm mich....


----------



## Andregee (10. November 2017)

Die Ki ist nicht an die Physik gekoppelt, Aquaplaning kennt sie also nicht, von daher konnte sie deutlich schneller fahren als man selbst, so hat man dann die Ki im Regen einfach komplett eingebremst. Das grundsätzliche Problem lässt sich so imho auch nicht wegpatchen, höchstens zum Teil vertuschen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (19. November 2017)

Bin gestern das 1. Mal an der Cote d'Azur enlang gecruist. Wie konnte ich diese "Strecke" bisher nur übersehen. Genau sowas liebe ich als Abwechslung


----------



## EmoJack (23. November 2017)

Soo, wie sich das gehört das Weihnachtsgeld (vor Auszahlung) an die Häuser Fanatec und SMS gestiftet - dann sehen wir nächste Woche mal, wie ich mich so im SIM Racing schlage. 
Ich hab lang hin und her gependelt zwischen F1 2017 und PC2 zum Start. Gerade die übermäßig aggressive KI hat mich bei Lets Play Videos von PC gestört. Ich erwarte natürlich nicht, dass die KI Fahrer ihre Karriere im Kopf haben und nur dann versuchen zu überholen, wenn es sich für sie lohnt. Aber es sieht echt oft so aus als würden sie - trotz genug Platz abseits der Ideallinie - lieber einfach mal mit Schwung ins Heck des Spielers ballern.
Auf der anderen Seite stand F1 mit einem ziemlich soliden Eindruck der KI, dafür aber naturbedingt weniger Abwechslung. Rallycross macht halt in F1 wenig Sinn 
Nun, hab mich für PC entschieden und hoffe mal, dass die KI nicht zu demotivierend ist oder es eine Art Matchmaking in Onlinerennen gibt, dass ich auch als Anfänger mal in den Genuss  guter Rennen komme. Ick bin gespannt 

Edit: gibts ne Steam Gruppe mit den Leuten von hier für PC2? Vielleicht macht das mehr Spaß als Random Online Lobbies.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (24. November 2017)

Falls sich jemand unsicher ist, ob das Spiel was für ihn ist, auf allen Plattformen ist seit gestern eine kostenlose PC2 Demo verfügbar!

Zwei Streckenvarianten des Red Bull Ring, also Spielberg, Österreich und der Ferrari 488 GT3, der Lamborghini Huracán LP610-4 und der Formula Renault 3.5 sind verfügbar.


----------



## DARPA (25. November 2017)

Wie schafft man es, in einer Multiplayer Lobby in die nächste Session zu kommen? 

Ich kann dann einfach nicht mehr fahren, egal ob ich zum Ablauf der Zeit in der Box oder auf der Strecke war. Egal ob ne Zeit gefahren oder nicht. Kann dann nur die Lobby verlassen. Oder beim Anzeigen der Rangliste (z.B. Qualy) ist das Game auch schon gefreezt. Dann geht gar nix mehr.


----------



## KaterTom (25. November 2017)

Einfach warten. Normalerweise startet die nächste Session automatisch. Forcieren kann man das nicht.



G
M
T





Sprache erkennenAfrikaansAlbanischArabischArmenischAserbaidschanischBaskischBengalischBosnischBulgarischBurmesischCebuanoChichewaChinesisch (ver)Chinesisch (trad)DänischDeutschEnglischEsperantoEstnischFinnischFranzösischGalizischGeorgischGriechischGujaratiHaitianischHausaHebräischHindiHmongIgboIndonesischIrischIsländischItalienischJapanischJavanesischJiddischKannadaKasachischKatalanischKhmerKoreanischKroatischLaoLateinishLettischLitauischMalabarischMalagasyMalaysischMaltesischMaoriMarathischMazedonischMongolischNepalesischNiederländischNorwegischPersischPolnischPortugiesischPunjabiRumänischRussischSchwedischSerbischSesothoSinghalesischSlowakischSlowenischSomaliSpanischSuaheliSundanesischTadschikischTagalogTamilTeluguThailändischTschechischTürkischUkrainischUngarischUrduUzbekischVietnamesischWalisischWeißrussischYorubaZulu
AfrikaansAlbanischArabischArmenischAserbaidschanischBaskischBengalischBosnischBulgarischBurmesischCebuanoChichewaChinesisch (ver)Chinesisch (trad)DänischDeutschEnglischEsperantoEstnischFinnischFranzösischGalizischGeorgischGriechischGujaratiHaitianischHausaHebräischHindiHmongIgboIndonesischIrischIsländischItalienischJapanischJavanesischJiddischKannadaKasachischKatalanischKhmerKoreanischKroatischLaoLateinishLettischLitauischMalabarischMalagasyMalaysischMaltesischMaoriMarathischMazedonischMongolischNepalesischNiederländischNorwegischPersischPolnischPortugiesischPunjabiRumänischRussischSchwedischSerbischSesothoSinghalesischSlowakischSlowenischSomaliSpanischSuaheliSundanesischTadschikischTagalogTamilTeluguThailändischTschechischTürkischUkrainischUngarischUrduUzbekischVietnamesischWalisischWeißrussischYorubaZulu











Die Sound-Funktion ist auf 200 Zeichen begrenzt



Optionen : Geschichte : Feedback : DonateSchließen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (25. November 2017)

Ja, genau, einfach warten.
Der Lobby Host muss auf Weiter klicken...


----------



## DARPA (25. November 2017)

Ok, danke. 

Dann war ich bis jetzt wohl einfach zu ungeduldig oder hatte Pech.


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

http://forum.projectcarsgame.com/showthread.php?57769-Holy-s-THE-DEMO-IS-AMAZING!!!&p=1429020


----------



## KaterTom (26. November 2017)

Ja, mit Patch 3 dürfen wir uns auf einiges freuen!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. November 2017)

Ich hatte mich schon gefragt ob da überhaupt noch einmal was kommt.


----------



## EmoJack (27. November 2017)

Also erster Eindruck: Grafikproblem beim Start ("Flackern" des Bildes in Grün unter Vollbild, Monitor bleibt auf 60Hz, Spiel auf 59, 1080p oder Fenstermodus geht), die dann aber einfach nach dröflzig mal umstellen plötzlich weg waren.... ok, komisch aber kann ich mit leben 

vsync macht bei mir komische Sachen (immer wieder gecapped bei 30FPS, ohne sind es stabile 60-70fps). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen Framelock bei 60FPS zu machen, eben ohne vsync? würde ich gerne mal testen. Ansonsten wird halt das Menü mit 1200FPS angezeigt. Kann ich mit leben

Open wheel (Formula Rookie): leider starte ich im Schnitt mit 2-3 nicht gerenderten Reifen. Das macht es bei wheel to wheel duellen schwer, den Abstand zum Nebenmann einzuschätzen.

Soweit das "negative", in Anführungszeichen deshalb weil nichts davon wirklich schlimm ist, es fällt halt nur auf. Einzig die fehlenden Räder sind ärgerlich.

Positiv ist mir hingegen die KI aufgefallen. Ja, sie fährt auch in der Quali direkt nach der Boxenausfahrt viel zu sehr Kampflinie, und auch im letzten Saisonrennen in der letzten Runde fährt der KI-zweite so, als würde ein Sieg das Klassement ändern - selbst wenn er von den Punkten her den ersten Platz sicher hat und ihm echten Leben zurück stecken würde um den zweiten Platz nach Hause zu fahren. 
Aber insgesamt finde ich agiert die KI echt voll in Ordnung. Ich habe jetzt mal angefangen mit 40/60, wobei ich mit der Agressivität noch ein wenig hin und her Spiele um den Mittelweg aus Perlenkette-fahren und Autoscooter zu finden. Was nutzt ihr da? 

Ansonsten macht das Spiel unglaublich viel Spaß. Bisher bin ich noch mit Controller unterwegs, weil das Lenkrad noch nicht da ist, aber macht schon irre viel Spaß. Online hab ich mal ein paar Rennen getestet, aber da muss ich noch ein wenig üben. Die großen Autos fahren sich halt doch bisl anders als die ersten Serien der Karriere. 

P.S.: Wer hätte gedacht, dass im Kreis fahren (Indy) so schwer sein kann


----------



## derschweizer (27. November 2017)

Was genau ist SMS?


----------



## HyperBeast (27. November 2017)

EmoJack schrieb:


> ::::



Mach bitte Vsync immer aus, verursacht immer nen heftigen Input Lag, weiß nicht wie die Leute damit spielen können. Frames kannst du im Nvidia Treiber oder im AMD Treiber begrenzen.

Ich hatte dummerweise den Kart Cup gestartet einfach nur grauenhaft, nach jedem Start praktisch Totalschaden und die KI .... lassen wir das


----------



## DARPA (27. November 2017)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Was genau ist SMS?


Slightly Mad Studios - der Entwickler von Project Cars

Ich nutze auch nen Frame Limiter.


----------



## EmoJack (27. November 2017)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Mach bitte Vsync immer aus, verursacht immer nen heftigen Input Lag, weiß nicht wie die Leute damit spielen können. Frames kannst du im Nvidia Treiber oder im AMD Treiber begrenzen.
> 
> Ich hatte dummerweise den Kart Cup gestartet einfach nur grauenhaft, nach jedem Start praktisch Totalschaden und die KI .... lassen wir das



Wenn man auf nem ausgenudelten xbox 360 Controller spielt, dann macht Input Lag das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett 
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen. Sehr wohl aber die 30FPS phasen, die sind schon hart.
Ich versuchs mal über den Treiber.

Kart Cup hab ich absichtlich nicht gemacht, zu viel schreckliches gehört. Hab erst den Junior Cup und dann den Formula Rookie gemacht. Das war ganz gut, weil man bei den Ginettas ganz gut Autoscooter spielen kann, ohne große Konsequenzen. Wenn man dann die KI bisl eingestellt und kennen gelernt hat sind die Formula etwas besser.
Aber ja: Quali im hinteren Mittelfeld und dann die erste Kurve im Rennen?! Katastrophe!


----------



## KaterTom (27. November 2017)

Framelimit kannst du im Spiel selbst setzen.
Gib dazu in den Steam Startoptionen für Project CARS 2 folgendes ein: Leerzeichen-fpscap 60.


----------



## Blackout2016 (28. November 2017)

Patch 3 ist auf Steam zum Download verfügbar.
Project CARS 2 PC Updates/Changelog


----------



## HyperBeast (30. November 2017)

Werde ich heute mal antesten müssen, bin mal auf den Multiplayer Modus gespannt ob der nun endlich mal funktioniert. Ansonsten wird wohl weiter gewartet.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. November 2017)

EmoJack schrieb:


> vsync macht bei mir komische Sachen (immer wieder gecapped bei 30FPS, ohne sind es stabile 60-70fps). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen Framelock bei 60FPS zu machen, eben ohne vsync?


Kannst auch mal Adaptive Sync im Treiber testen, dafür aber Vsync im Spiel deaktivieren. Gleichzeitig kannst du das mit einem FPS Limit von 58-63.6 (je nachdem, was bei dir besser läuft) testen, um den Inputlag zu minimieren.


----------



## HyperBeast (4. Dezember 2017)

Gestern endlich mal zum testen gekommen mit Project Cars 2

Probleme:

Mauszeiger im Hauptmenü war verschoben, sprich ich konnte nichts anklicken, das Menü hat scheinbar nicht mit 4K skaliert - mit Alt + Tab zu Windows wechseln hat erstmal geholfen

Sportscar Lite Karriere gestartet und eine lockere Einführungsrunde auf Donington mit dem Radical gefahren, da kracht mir innerhalb von 2 Minuten 3x mal ein Fahrzeug in den Popo mit Top Speed und landet nach mehreren Dreher in der Bande. Die KI hat mich komplett ignoriert und hat es nichtmal geschaft mich zu überholen, sondern ist mir auf der Ideallinie umgebremst mehrmals reingefahren. Selbst Überholvorgänge haben nur die wenigsten geschafft, ein Großteil kollidiert sehr häufig mit meinem Auto. Macht natürlich sehr viel Spaß wenn man mit vollem Schadensmodell fährt.

Mutliplayer gestartet ins Rennen gekommen und hatte 7fps laut Riva Tuner. Grafikkarte lief mit 10% Leistung und hat einfach mal nicht hochgetaktet - wieder mal Alt + Tab verwendet und plötzlich wieder 70 fps. Nachdem ich losfahren wollte, ist das Spiel abgestürzt.

Ich konnte bisher ein einziges Multiplayer Rennen bestreiten, ansonsten nur Abstürze und Verbindungsabbrüche. Also das sinnvollste drauß gemacht und wieder Assetto Corsa gespielt. ^^
iRacing, RaceRoom Racing und Assetto Corsa haben in den letzten Jahren nichtmal annähernd oder überhaupt Probleme bereitet. VR lief bei mir von Anfang an, Multiplayer läuft einfach wie er soll und die KI ist zumindest nicht so bescheuert wie in PC 2. Meine Kart Karriere habe ich erstmal ruhen gelassen, das war vorm KI Patch ein schlechter Witz und wird aktuell nicht besser sein. Sehr schade, heißt wohl auf RaceRoom setzen und später auf GTR 3 wechseln, die Jungs machen ihren Job bisher immer sehr zuverlässig.  PC2 entpuppt sich mal wieder als Blender mit viel fürs Auge aber wenig Begabung wenn es um die technische Seite geht.

Hatte mich ja schon vor erscheinen von PC2 gefragt wie man iRacing, RaceRoom und Co qualitativ auf Augenhöhe begegnen möchte, mit dem ganzen Content der aktuell enthalten ist. Vielleicht wäre weniger manchmal mehr gewesen und es ist scheinbar besser man konzentriert sich auf weniger Rennserien und ein paar Strecken weniger, dafür aber lasergescannt mit richtigem Fahrmodell und Multiplayer der auch funktioniert. Die anderen Kandidaten haben ihren Content ja auch Jahr für Jahr ausgebaut und sind damit imho sehr gut gefahren, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## T'PAU (10. Dezember 2017)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Demo runtergeladen. Erst startete sie nicht, es passierte einfach nichts beim Klick aufs Desktop-Icon, ebenso wenig beim Start in Steam! 
Als ich die exe mal direkt starten wollte kam immerhin 'ne Fehlermeldung, irgendwas von "blabla140.dll" fehlt. Ein wenig gurgeln brachte die Lösung: Microsoft C++ 2015 Gedöns installieren. Danach lief es dann endlich!

Die Menü-Bedienung per Maus ist doch etwas _merkwürdig_ (vorsichtig ausgedrückt). Man kann zwar mit dem Mausrad scrollen, irgendwie aber doch nicht, da man plötzlich wieder ganz oben im Menü ist usw.
Manchmal denkt man, dass da noch ein Eintrag in der Menü-Liste sein müsste, dem Scrollbalken nach. Oftmals ist das auch so.
War das Menü bei PCars1 auch schon so besch**** in der Bedienung?
Wie gesagt, ich rede nur von scrollfähigen Menüs. Bei Menüs wo nicht gescrollt wird ist alles ok.

Da mein Lenkrad-Exot Simraceway SRW-S1 natürlich nicht in der Lenkrad-Liste auftaucht, wollte ich es selbst einstellen bei "älteres" oder "anderes" Lenkrad. Klappt auch soweit, nur leider lässt sich die Lenkachse nicht richtig einstellen.
Die eine Richtung geht meist (nicht immer!) auf Anhieb, also links oder rechts. Will ich dann die andere Richtung einstellen, meckert das Spiel immer, dass es angeblich mehrere Eingaben erkannt hat und den Vorgang abbricht! Ja ne is klar! 
Hab mir jetzt so beholfen, dass ich eines der fertigen Profile (Thrustmaster T500RS) genommen und angepasst habe. Klappt auch soweit ganz gut. Muss natürlich noch ein wenig Feintuning machen, Empfindlichkeit, Nullpunkt usw.

Wo werden diese Einstellungen eigentlich abgespeichert? Hätte gedacht, dass die irgendwo als Klartext-Dateien liegen, um sie zu editieren, so wie die ini-Dateien bei Assetto Corsa.
Dem ist aber anscheinend nicht so. Hab den Game-Ordner und user/Dokumente untersucht und nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## chaotium (10. Dezember 2017)

Kann sein das das Save vllt im Steam User Ordner liegt, also da wo Steam installiert ist?


----------



## KaterTom (11. Dezember 2017)

Nein, die savegames für Einstellungen, Karriere, Fahrzeug Setups usw. liegen alle im Dokumente Ordner des Benutzers. Und es giebt keine editierbaren ini Dateien in Project CARS 2. Einstellungen können nur im Menü vorgenommen werden. Einzige Ausnahme sind die Graphiksconfig.xml Dateien.


----------



## SteffenMakowski (16. Januar 2018)

Also Project Cars ist jetzt wohl endgültig tot.

Der deutsche AMG-Werksrennfahrer Jan Seyffarth hat auf seinem Youtube-Kanal alle gängigen „Sims“ durchprobiert und dazu klar gesagt, dass PC2 eher ein Spiel ist aber keine wirkliche Sim und auch nicht an Raceroom und Assetto Corsa rankommen. Bei PC gibt es ja auch noch andere Probleme wie die Strecken die nicht mit der Realität übereinstimmen (zu schmal, zu wenig Höhenänderung, Detailgrad), das völlig fehlende Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, schlechte KI und sinnloses Strafensystem, seltsames Gerutsche der Fahrzeuge.

Der Knaller war dann aber als sich dieser Ian Bell eingemischt hatte, Jan hätte ja garkeine Ahnung - dabei kennt er genau das Auto auf genau der Strecke. Der ist schon 24h Rennen gefahren!

Es haben dann in den Kommentaren auch einige Insider ausgeplaudert was schon länger vermutet wurde: PC wurde kurz vor Release auf mehr Arcade umgepolt und kritische Stimmen in deren Entwicklerforum durchgängig gebannt. Irgendwelche Gelder wurden wohl auch veruntreut und davon ein Sportwagen für private Zwecke gekauft usw.

Da kann man echt nur vor warnen, solch ein Studio bitte nicht zu unterstützen...


----------



## onlygaming (16. Januar 2018)

Das ist extrem interessant. Ich fand die Physik von PC noch nie richtig ansprechend teils auch sehr verbuggt, da sagt mir AC oder rF2 viel mehr zu. Einzig Live Track 3.0 fand ich ganz interessant. 

Eigentlich schade das Spiel war zu Early Acess Zeiten eine große Hoffnung für den Simulations Markt. Mittlerweile gibt es genug alternativen. Race Room iRacing rFactor 2 Assetto Corsa etc.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blackout2016 (16. Januar 2018)

Danke für die Info SteffenMakowski.

Jan Seyffarth

Der hat schon mehr oder weniger Ahnung wovon er spricht. 
Trotzdem ist und bleibt PC2 für zwischendurch ganz nett...das war es dann aber auch.


----------



## Andregee (16. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> Also Project Cars ist jetzt wohl endgültig tot.
> 
> Der deutsche AMG-Werksrennfahrer Jan Seyffarth hat auf seinem Youtube-Kanal alle gängigen „Sims“ durchprobiert und dazu klar gesagt, dass PC2 eher ein Spiel ist aber keine wirkliche Sim und auch nicht an Raceroom und Assetto Corsa rankommen. Bei PC gibt es ja auch noch andere Probleme wie die Strecken die nicht mit der Realität übereinstimmen (zu schmal, zu wenig Höhenänderung, Detailgrad), das völlig fehlende Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, schlechte KI und sinnloses Strafensystem, seltsames Gerutsche der Fahrzeuge.
> 
> ...




Das ganze kritisierte stellt auch nur eine Meinung von vielen dar. Allein Aussagen zu den Elevations und Kurvenradien usw aus der Perspektive auf einen kleinen Single Screen zu tätigen ist so absolut nicht möglich. Entweder man nutzt Real Fov auf 3 entsprechend großen Monitoren oder aber ein VR HMD. Nur dann darf man sich getrauen, entsprechende Aussagen zu tätigen aber sicher nicht wenn man das Standart Fov auf einem Single Screen verwendet. Ich bin auch wahrlich kein Fan von Cars 2, ich fahre eher rFactor2, aber Cars ist für mich mehr Simulation als Assetto Corsa, was ebenso von Realrennfahrern gerügt wurde bezüglich Schlupfverhalten der Reifen welches viel zu sehr auf Driften für DAUS ausgelegt ist. Noch dazu ist das Reifenmodell von Cars dem von Assetto doch um einiges voraus, simulierte Funktionen wie Bremsfading und ein Übergang der Wärme von der Bremse auf die Reifen sucht man bei AC vergebens, selbst einen manuellen Pitlimiter bekommt man weder für Geld noch gute Worte.


----------



## HyperBeast (17. Januar 2018)

Nunja das Reifenmodell generell ist Klasse hat aber eben seine Macken und da liegt der Wettbewerb gefühlt vorne. RaceRoom, iRacing und Assetto funktionieren einfach ohne grobe Schnitzer, keine KI Total Aussetzer, keine Multiplayer Verbindungsabbrüche. Über die Jahre gesehen, kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ich iRacing,Assetto oder RaceRoom beendet habe, weil es unspielbar war oder abgestürzt ist. Die Spiele machen auch nicht alles richtig und können auch nur die Hälfte von PC2 aber sie sind einfach ausgereift und wurden Stück für Stück optimiert.

Bei allen anderen Simulationen muss man auch nicht am FOV drehen, FFB auf Informativ stellen oder die Gänge in den Autos anpassen. PC2 fällt wie der Vorgänger mal wieder über die eigenen Füße, anstatt das Grundgerüst zu bauen, haut man auf die Kacke und liefert wieder nur ein halbfertiges Spiel ab. So schnell wie man aktuell einen "Shitstorm" auslöst, ist das wahrscheinlich nicht die eleganteste Lösung. ^^


----------



## Andregee (17. Januar 2018)

Das Iracing Reifenmodell hat auch einiges Exploids, der Grip Fall Off ist alles andere als optimal, nicht ohne Grund bekommt das Teil ständig Überarbeitung. Assetto nun ja, da sind auch einige Zweifel angebracht, die Auslegung auf vereinfachtes Fahrverhalten ist imho deutlich spürbar.

Ein Profi hat sich auch dazu bereits geäußert.

YouTube

Ok RAceroom fühlt sich nicht schlecht an, aber es ist eben wie bei AC ein altertümliches Brushed Tyremodell. was abseits von Temperatur und Verschleiß nicht sonderlich viele Parameter simuliert, bei R3E nicht einmal das Druckverhalten. Und das Standard FFB bei Raceroom ist nun weit weit weit weit, ................weg von optimal. Allein das die Hinterachse 50% des Rückstellmoments bestimmt, was physikalisch betrachtet, ganz grober Unfug ist und was man nur durch einen Eingriff in die RCS Datei beheben kann und nicht durch ingame Regler, ist gesamtbetrachtet einfach schlecht. Dagegen funktioniert das Cars FFB auf roh mit der CSW V2 schon ziemlich gut und die Optionen wie informativ dienen auch nur dazu, es nach Geschmack anzupassen, genau wie man bei Assetto künstliche Effekte verstärken oder abmildern kann, was das erste ist, nachdem ich ein Profil angelegt habe, denn standardmäßig sind die bei mir aktiv , so dsa die These, bei AC passt es von Beginn an so nicht stehengelassen werden kann.

Das Cars 2 weiterhin eine Bugparade ist, stimmt irgendwie schon, die Ki ist Käse hoch 10 da nicht an die Physik gekoppelt, teilweise kann die mehere hundert Mehr PS mobilisieren als das Fahrzeug eigentlich besitzt um seiner Gummibandfunktion nachzukommen. Ist mir selbst geschehen, ich wurde unter Volllast in einer Corvette von einem R8 überholt, als säße ich in einem Seat Marbella. Ich denke mal das ganze ist dem Konsolensupport geschuldet, da diese nicht ide Kapazitäten aufweisen, die Ki entsprechend anhand der physikalishen Parameter zu simulieren, so dsa hier ein vereinfachtes Modell genutzt wird. Auch das man für unterschiedlichen Lenkräder keine Mehrfachprofile anlegen kann, ist absolut betrachtet einfach grober Unfug.

Aber die KI in Raceroom kann man imho ebenso komplett abhaken, die ist betriebsblind und rammt einen fortlaufend am Kurveneingang einfach weg. Ich habe es einfach aufgegeben.
Möchte man gegen ein wirklich gute KI fahren, führt kein Weg an rFactor2 vorbei, da die sich dort schon teils erschreckend real verhält. Tür an Tür Duelle selbst in Kurven mit gegenseitigem Ausbremsen findet so nirgends, wobei die Ki in Automobilista mittlerweile auch sehr gut geworden ist.

Und natürlich muss jeder für sich den Fov anpassen, denn das ist von 2 Faktoren abhängig, der Monitorgröße und dem Betrachtungsabstand. Wie bitte soll der vorher korrekt festgelegt werden? Ach und auch die Getriebeübersetzungen sind in Cars 2 je nach Fahrzeugklasse festgesetzt, genau wie in Raceroom, teilweise sind sie jedoch justierbar, wie in Raceroom und Assetto auch. Das ist kein NAchteil sondern Bestandteil einer Simulation, worunter eben auch Setuparbeit fällt.

Cars 2 als Arcade abzustempelt wird der Physikengine auf jeden Fall nicht gerecht, es gibt durchaus ordentlich umgesetzten Content, nur in der Masse wurde natürlich nicht jedes Fahrzeug 1:1 umgesetzt, dazu bedarf es etwas mehr Feinarbeit als die Eingabe von Originaldaten in ein paar LOTs

Gesamtbetrachtet finde ich Cars 2 für einen Titel der auch auf der Konsole genutzt wird und das in Käuferzahlen wohl hauptsächlich ein erstaunliches Maß an Simulation mitbringt.
Ob die Parameter bei jedem Fahrzeug 1:1 aus der Realität übernommen wurden, darf bezweifelt werden, aber da muss man sich auch bei AC und R3E keine Sorgen machen, eigentlich bei keiner Simulation, 100 % Übereinstimmung wird man nie vorfinden, da die Rechenkapazitäten aktuell zu begrenzt sind. Nicht ohne Grund läuft ein rFactor Pro welches die Rennteams nutzen nicht auf einem 4 Kern PC.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (17. Januar 2018)

Blackout2016 schrieb:


> Jan Seyffarth
> 
> Der hat schon mehr oder weniger Ahnung wovon er spricht.


Das mag vom fahrerischen Know-How absolut zutreffen. Da kann ich nichts dagegen sagen.

Sein Streckenvergleich war allerdings ziemlicher Bullshit. Hier jede Sim mit Standard-FOV (Field of View) zu fahren, der noch dazu in jeder Sim unterschiedlich ist, und dann versuchen einen Vergleich anzustellen, ist mal ziemlich unnütz. Die Einstellung des FOV hat starken Einfluß auf die optische Wahrnehmung von Kurvenradien, Streckenbreite und Höhenunterschiede. Klar, als Simracing-Einsteiger weiß Jan das vermutlich nicht, aber dann darf man sich auch nicht dazu hinreißen lassen, hier optische Vergleiche anzustellen. Ein falsch eingestelltes FOV verzerrt nunmal das Bild und gibt deshalb oft einen komplett unrealistischen Streckeneindruck.
Das korrekte FOV ist abhängig von Monitorgröße/format/anzahl und Augenabstand vom Monitor und kann mathematisch berechnet werden, z.B. damit -> FOV Calculator

Es sei denn, Jan wäre mit VR-Brille gefahren, denn dann ist das FOV standardmäßig korrekt eingestellt, sodass alle Streckenobjekte realistisch wirken.

Den besten Nordschleifen-Streckenvergleich mit Screenshots gibt's meiner Meinung nach hier -> Every Nurburgring Nordschleife on PC compared


----------



## HyperBeast (17. Januar 2018)

Andregee schrieb:


> ...



Mal schauen was uns GTR3 bieten kann, hier hatte ich bisher die größte Höffnung auf eine gute Simulation im Renngenre.


----------



## SteffenMakowski (18. Januar 2018)

Der Grund  wieso die Project Cars Serie bzw. Community mittlerweile solch einen schlechten Ruf hat, ist dass deren Fanboys (und meiner Meinung auch bezahlte Schreiber) im SMS Forun zusammengetrommelt werden um jegliche, auch berechtigte Kritik, niederzuprügeln. Im eigenen Forum erfolgte das z.B. mit konsequenten Sperrungen. Sorry aber das ist doch das allerletzte.

Als SMS vollmundig in allen Spielemagazinen seine Werbe-Artikel geschalten hat, hatte ich bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass man nicht von null auf hundert 100 verschiedene Fahrzeuge qualitativ gut umsetzen kann, wenn andere Sims 2-3 Monate für 5 Fahrzeuge oder so brauchen. Es geht einfach nicht.

Wenn ich schreibe Raceroom hängt grafisch mMn einen Tick hinterher dann ist das ok, wenn ich schreibe bei iRacing gefällt mir das Bezahlmodell nicht dann ist das ok, aber wehe man kritisiert PC2 oder SMS, dann wütet der Mob los.
Die unterstellen dem Jan Seyffarth z.B. ernsthaft er sei gekauft und weil er beim 24h Rennen nicht erster wurde, kann er ja garnicht richtig fahren (so in der Art). Das kam von Chef Ian Bell ! Witz.

Der Patch-Support wird jetzt dann denke ich eh schon wieder eingestellt.

Eine echte / gute Sim (womit PC2 geworben hat) geht eben nurnoch als „open Beta“, die eben laufend ubd über Jahre optimiert und mit Content versorgt wird.

Aber wenn dann PC3 angekündigt wird, wieder massive Versprechungen rausgehauen werden, ist jegliche Vorsicht sowieso wieder verflogen und die Leute werden sich wieder von Vorbesteller-Boni ködern lassen.

Ich warte ja lieber immer erstmal das fertige Produkt, die ersten Tests und 2-3 Patches ab die das gröbste flicken.

PC2 hat einfach zuviele offene Baustellen, das ist das Problem. Alleine schon dass nichtmal die Grundsetups passen (Getriebeabstufungen etc.) sind aber für mich ehrlich gesagt schon ein NoGo...

Was aber wirklich toll ist, ist das Wetter + Jahreszeiten.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (18. Januar 2018)

SteffenMakowski schrieb:


> ...


Man mag von PCARS2 halten was man will. Auch mich stören einzelne Sachen so stark, dass es mich davon abhält PC2 ausgiebiger zu fahren.
Aber ich muss zuguteheißen, dass Slightly Mad Studios bei bestimmten Features mutig war, auch wenn nicht alles funktioniert (oder nicht so, wie man es erhofft hat). Es hat nämlich mit solchen Sachen wie dem dynamischen Wetter und Streckenbedingungen, Tag/Nachtwechsel, Jahreszeiten, Ranking , Online-Championships, usw. eins erreicht ....... nämlich ordentlich Druck auf andere Simracing-Entwickler zu machen. Die Messlatte, was bestimmte Features angeht, wurde ein Stück höher gelegt. Es wird in Zukunft kaum eine Rennsimulation noch einen Blumentopf gewinnen, wenn sie kein Wetter und Tag/Nachtwechsel drin hat, um beispielsweise 24h-Rennen zu fahren. Das wird praktisch zum Muss für jede neue Sim.

Nichtdestotrotz ist es halt extrem schwierig, wenn man die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau des Simracings" sein möchte. Beim Versuch, es allen rechtmachen zu wollen, muss man teilweise so viele Kompromisse eingehen, die dann wiederum Vielen nicht schmecken.


----------



## Andregee (18. Januar 2018)

Eigentlich ist es auch ok alle 2 Jahre einen neuen Titel zu kaufen. Ob nun so oder durch den Erwerb von Dlc, die Studios müssen von etwas leben und das pay to play Konzept von Raceroom stößt bei vielen eher auf Ablehnung so das Verständlich ist das andere Studios diesen Weg nicht beschreiten. Anfangs habe ich bei Raceroom auch alles gekauft, das habe ich mir aber abgewöhnt, da ein Großteil des alten Contents nicht auf den aktuellen Standard gebracht wird, während die Kassenschlager mehrfach Updates erfahren haben und im Umfang erweitert wurden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (21. Januar 2018)

Seit dem Release von PC2 bin ich nicht mehr AC gefahren, hatte aber gestern mal wieder Lust drauf. Umso deutlicher war dann der Vergleich zwischen beiden.

Neben den Wetter und Tagesverlauf ist eine Stärke von PC2 imo das Feedback von Reifen und Streckenoberfläche. Das kann man gut im Lenkrad erspüren.

Durch AC ist mir aber eine große Schwäche bewusst geworden, nämlich dass die Autos in PC2 zu unruhig sind bzw. sich zu schwammig verhalten. Und der Übergang zwischen stabil und ausbrechen ist viel zu hektisch und unrealistisch.

In AC fühlt man regelrecht das Gewicht der Autos und sie bewegen sich auch entsprechend "träge". Genauso wie man es aus der Realität kennt. In PC2 ist man da viel mehr am rumrutschen, wodurch das Fahrgefühl teiweise nicht der Erwartung entspricht. Auch kann ich in AC z.B. eine Kurve in einem Zug mit konstantem Lenkeinschlag durchfahren. In PC2 bin ich da mehr am korrigieren, was sich auch wieder unnatürlicher anfühlt. Oder bei kurzen Schlägen durch ne Bodenwelle federt das Auto zwar hart ein, aber verreisst nicht direkt das Lenkrad bzw. die Fahrspur.
Wenn man sich über die Jahre die Patch Notes zu AC ansieht, weiss man auch wo die Unterschiede herkommen.

Und auf jeden Fall der Sound. Der ist in PC2 nicht schlecht, aber wenn man in AC mit nem leergeräumten Race Car zu hart über Curbs räubert, dann ist mal richtig Bambule angesagt. In den Ohren und im Lenkrad. Das ist kein Vergleich.

Also meine Liebe für AC ist neu entfacht  Muss mich direkt mal wieder auf die Suche nach neuen Mods machen.

Trotzdem ist PC2 keine schlechte Race Sim. Ich hab auch damit viel Spaß. Es setzt halt andere Schwerpunkte.


----------



## Andregee (28. Januar 2018)

Ich sehe das komplett konträr. In Ac fühlen sich die Autos viel zu schwer und träge an und der Übergang zwischen Haft und Gleitreibung ist ein nicht näher definierbarer Zustand da total breiig und teigig. In Assetto werden viel zu hohe Masseträgheitswerte genutzt um hektische Reaktionen Der Fahrzeuge zu glätten. Gleiches tat der Physikheini Aris V. Bereits beim Power and Glory Mod bei welchem Gt Legends Fahrzeuge zu Gtr2 konvertiert wurden nur das es bei alten Fahrzeugen stimmig ist aber nicht bei modernen Supersportlern. Im Triple oder mit der Rift gefahren wird das komplette Ausmaß deutlich spürbar in Ac. Bei schnellen R8chtungswechseln schwankt der Vorderbau sichtbar weiter nach links z. B obwohl das Rim längst nachts rechts zeigt. So träge fährt sich selbst meine Familienlimousine nicht. Mag sein das das einem Single glaubwürdig scheint aber mit Real Fov fühlt sich dass komplett falsch und man erkennt die Auslegung auf einen künstlich entschärften Grenzbereich. Ich kenne einen Modder der mal einen Blick in die Physik Datein von Ac warf und der erkannte sofort die absurden Inertias. Das Spiel ist eben auf driften für Daus ausgelegt, suche dir mal das Interview von Wolfgang Reip  dem Sieger vom 12h Bathurst durch das Simracing Girl, der sagt genau das. AC ist gut zum driften aber die Physik stimmt nicht, weil die Karren eben driften wo entweder Haftreibung vorliegen oder man abfliegen würde. Fahre dazu mal in Cars ältere Serienfahrzeuge wie den Ford Mustang, da findest du ein ähnliches Verhalten, nur das es bei diesen eben stimmig ist 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Februar 2018)

Neuer Patch is raus
Project CARS 2 PC Updates/Changelog

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (9. Februar 2018)

> Adjusted location of important penalty messages on the HUD, and enabled them even when the HUD is Off.


--> Das ist mal hilfreich, da ich komplett ohne HUD fahre und immer die Anzeige durchschalten musste, wenn ich mir nicht sicher war, ob die aktuelle Runde zählt.

Ansonsten mal testen, wieviel bei der KI noch gerettet werden kann ^^
Mit Multiplayer hatte ich bisher eigentlich weniger Probleme.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. März 2018)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem in-game Supersampling aus? Funktioniert das mittlerweile bei der Vive?


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2018)

Kann es sein, dass das neue Update, auch mit auf 0 geschalteten Filtern, die Perfomance )unter VR) noch weiter drückt?


----------



## FrenzKTM (4. Juni 2018)

Patch 6 für XB1 und PS4 ist raus.


----------



## msdd63 (4. Juni 2018)

Auch für PC.


----------



## msdd63 (4. Juni 2018)

Kommt morgen der Spirit of Le Mans DLC?


----------



## onlygaming (4. Juni 2018)

Was soll der denn kosten, ein 2016er Le Mans Feld würde mich schon kicken


----------



## msdd63 (5. Juni 2018)

Das weiß ich nicht. Der DLC ist auch noch nicht raus.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Juni 2018)

Jetzt wohl schon. _Abgefahren!_ überträgt gerade einen Livestream davon!


----------



## onlygaming (5. Juni 2018)

Kostet auch "nur" 9,99€ ein akzeptabler Preis m.M. nach.

Für 8 1/2 Autos + Strecke (Den R18 zähle ich nicht zweimal) + Strecke ist das echt in Ordnung


----------



## rolli (1. Juli 2018)

Ich hab mir kürzlich auch mal Project Cars 2 gegönnt.
Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger hat sich Vieles verbessert.
Allzu hoch waren meine Erwartungen nicht (fahre sonst AC und Raceroom) und ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem neuen Teil.

Eines finde ich aber sehr unplausibel: Die Autos bremsen extrem ab, wenn man vom Gas geht.
Das kenne ich aus keiner anderen Rennsimulation (ob PCars 2 nun wirklich eine Sim ist, sei mal dahingestellt).
Da stimmt doch was nicht bei der Physikberechnung?
So stark dürften Motorbremse, Roll- und Luftwiderstand doch gar nicht sein.
Gerade im niedrigen Geschwindigkeitsbereich kommt mir die Fahrphysik sehr komisch vor. Wie wenn die Handbremse leicht angezogen wäre...

Gibt es dazu Meinungen oder gar Pläne, an der Physik noch was zu ändern?


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2018)

rolli schrieb:


> Ich hab mir kürzlich auch mal Project Cars 2 gegönnt.
> Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger hat sich Vieles verbessert.
> Allzu hoch waren meine Erwartungen nicht (fahre sonst AC und Raceroom) und ich bin ganz zufrieden mit dem neuen Teil.
> 
> ...



Die Motorbremse in Project CARS 2 ist tatsächlich etwas seltsam. Merkt man bei vielen Autos auch beim runterschalten, dass da zu wenig Zwischengas gegeben wird und dadurch das Heck unruhig wird. Lässt sich zum Glück aber beheben, indem du in die Setupeinstellungen gehst und den Punkt "Motorbremse" hochdrehst. Klingt zwar erstmal kontra-intuitiv, aber der Wert regelt wohl irgendwie das Standgas/Zwischengas, damit der Motor eben nicht so stark bremst, wenn man den Fuß vom Gas nimmt.

Einige Merkwürdigkeiten hat Project CARS 2 aber dennoch, die mich noch stören. Gerade viele historische Fahrzeuge haben meiner Meinung nach zu viel Grip auf beiden Achsen, lenken zu gut ein und sind zu stabil beim Herausbeschleunigen mit Vollgas. Vielleicht sind die weicheren Reifen und Fahrwerke ja tatsächlich so gutmütig, aber irgendwie fühlen sich da andere Simulationen wie Assetto Corsa, rFactor 2 oder Automobilista nachvollziehbarer an.

Besser als Teil 1 ist PC2 aber auf jeden Fall in nahezu jedem Punkt. Nur die Ariel Atoms, die fehlen mir.


----------



## msdd63 (1. Juli 2018)

In Project Cars 2 lassen sich die Autos nicht im Grenzbereich fahren, egal was man einstellt. Daher ist es nicht möglich vernünftige Rennen zu fahren. Das ist bei Assetto Corsa und RaceRoom Racing Experience völlig anders. Von der Fahrphysik hat Project Cars in meinen Augen nichts mit einer Simulation zu tun. Wer kann, sollte rFactor 2 fahren. Das ist für mich die beste Simulation! Und dort gibt es im Gegensatz zu Assetto Corsa und R3E auch Tag/Nacht Wechsel und Regen wie in Project Cars. Alles ist in meinen Augen besser in rFactor 2. Bis auf die Grafik. Aber auf die kommt es bei einer Simulation nicht so an. Und ich bin eigentlich eine Grafikhure. An Project Car ist nicht alles schlecht, aber in meinen Augen ist das Spiel zum Teil ein Blender.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Juli 2018)

Manche Autos in Project CARS 2 lassen sich schon ganz gut im Grenzbereich fahren, aber die Qualität schwankt leider sehr. Gerade Straßenfahrzeuge fühlen sich sehr schwammig an, während viele historische Fahrzeuge zu stabil und einfach zu fahren sind. Auch hat der Onlinemodus immer wieder kleinere Probleme und über das Userinterface reden wir mal nicht (ist im meinen Augen ne Katastrophe und absolut unintuitiv ... wie oft hab ich schon versehentlich den Server verlassen?).

Aber was rFactor 2 angeht, kann ich zustimmen. Fahre ich eigentlich insgesamt am liebsten. Ob's die beste Simulation ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Jede Sim hat Stärken und Schwächen. rFactor 2 mangelt es (noch) an offiziellem, hochwertigem Content und fühlt sich teilweise ein bisschen nach Bastelbude an. Aber sobald man erst einmal im Auto sitzt, fühlt es sich absolut großartig an, da kommt höchstens noch Automobilista dran.

Generell hat aber jede Sims aus meiner Sicht ne Daseinsberechtigung:
- Wer ohne große Clan/Cluborganisation gute Rennen fahren will, sollte zu iRacing greifen.
- Wer Straßenwagen und generell viel Abwechslung + akkurate Strecken sucht, kommt um Assetto Corsa nicht herum. 
- Wer tollen Sound, Formelwagen aus allen Äras und seltenen, aber interessanten Content sucht, greift zu Automobilista. 
- Wer tollen Sound, viele Rennklassen, viele aktive Fahrer und schöne Atmosphäre sucht, ist bei RaceRoom sehr gut aufgehoben.
- Wer die komplexeste Reifenphysik haben will und mit einem etwas veralteten, aber dafür ausgereiften Interface leben kann, greift zu rFactor 2 (das Ding wird eh immer mächtiger, die neuen Entwickler sind echt fleißig)
- Wer viel Content und nen relativ leichten Einstieg sucht, greift eben zu Project CARS 2.

Oder wer völlig bekloppt ist (so wie ich), der hat einfach alle davon auf der Platte


----------



## msdd63 (1. Juli 2018)

Das Menü von rFactor 2 ist sehr altbacken. Aber das kann man verschmerzen. Es gibt aber viele gute Mods und die werden mehr. Und du hast recht, der neue Entwickler gibt richtig Gas. Da kommt noch viel gutes. Ich habe auch Assetto Corsa, Project Cars 1 und 2, RaceRoom Racing Experience und rFactor 2. Und ich freue mich tierisch auf Assetto Corsa Competizione. Da bin ich wieder ab der Early Access Phase dabei.


----------



## DARPA (2. Juli 2018)

Dirt Rally nicht vergessen, für den Ausflug zwischendurch ins Grüne


----------



## rolli (8. Juli 2018)

Ich hab gerade ein erstes Karriere-Rennen versucht.
Ginetta GT5, die Rennlänge war auf 10 Minuten eingestellt.
Laut Regelwerk ist in dieser Serie ein Boxenstopp verpflichtend.
Leider scheint das die KI nicht zu interessieren.
Ich hab brav meinen Boxenstopp gemacht und bin dann Letzter geworden, weil die KI-Fahrer nicht an die Box kommen.
Was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## DARPA (11. Juli 2018)

Hmm, ist schon länger her, dass ich diese Serie gefahren bin. Aber an Pflichtboxenstopps kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## rolli (11. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mein Anliegen im offiziellen Forum gepostet.
Dort hat ein chinesischer User die gleiche Erfahrung mit einer anderen GT-Serie im Karrieremodus gemacht.

Die lapidare Antwort eines Moderators war, dass nur die Formula X in der Karriere Pflichtboxenstopps hat. Punkt.

Das ergibt doch keinen Sinn.
Ich habe das nun auch dem Support beim Publisher gemeldet.
Sollten die Entwickler was machen, werden sie wohl eher den Text ändern als dass sie die Pflichtstopps korrekt implementieren. 
Es gibt schließlich in der Realität viele GT-Serien, die auf Zeit gehen und Pflichtstopps haben. Ich nenne mal die ADAC GT Masters und die Blancpain-Serie als Beispiel.

Man kann ja im Rennwochenende nur Pflichtstopps auswählen, wenn das Rennen nach Runden geht. Die Option ist bei Rennen auf Zeit ausgegraut.
Somit kann es bei der GT5-Serie in der Karriere gar nicht klappen, weil die ja auf Zeit geht.

Ich frage mich, warum so etwas Offensichtliches nicht vor dem Release auffällt? 
Scheinbar liest sonst kein Mensch diese Regeln vor dem Start, so ist es offenbar niemandem aufgefallen.
Hier noch das Beweisfoto vom GT5-Regelwerk.
EDIT: Man kann natürlich ohne Boxenstopp durchfahren und es wird niemand deswegen disqualifiziert.


----------



## msdd63 (12. Juli 2018)

An sich ist Project Cars kein schlechtes Spiel. Vor allem der Umfang an Autos und Strecken stimmt. Das Spiel will eine Simulation sein. Bei der Fahrphysik ist PC aber sehr weit weg von einer Simulation. Und bei der Grafik wird auch oft übertrieben. Und dann kommen noch solche Ungereimtheiten wie von Euch beschrieben dazu. Ich habe dem Spiel mehrere Chancen gegeben, aber für mich hat sich Project Cars 2 als Blender entpuppt. Leider!


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2018)

Ich habe mir das Ferrari Essentials Pack gekauft. Da soll Mugello dabei sein und Fiorano. Mugello ist dabei. Und wo ist Fiorano?


----------



## Neawoulf (22. September 2018)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Ferrari Essentials Pack gekauft. Da soll Mugello dabei sein und Fiorano. Mugello ist dabei. Und wo ist Fiorano?



Das ist halt die offizielle Teststrecke von Ferrari und Teil des Lizenzdeals ist wohl, dass da auch nur Ferraris drauf fahren dürfen. Du musst also erst nen Ferrari bei der Fahrzeugauswahl aussuchen und kannst danach erst die Strecke wählen.


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2018)

Aha. Danke. Ich finde es aber merkwürdig das Fiorano nicht in der Strecken Übersicht zu sehen ist.


----------

